# Confesso:sono amarax



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


Ciao amarax, non conosco i tuoi trascorsi, bentornata


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao amarax, non conosco i tuoi trascorsi, bentornata


Grazie. Non so se posso restare perché Giovanni mi ha bannata


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


certo che puoi stare qui,se vuoi posso anche accorparti con il tuo nick storico.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Racconta


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che puoi stare qui,se vuoi posso anche accorparti con il tuo nick storico.


Te ne sarei grata. Sei un amministratore?


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


ciao amarax, stai bene?


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Racconta



forse la conosci...pure.


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Racconta



Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
La storia è andata avanti per quasi 4 anni  (assurdo a ripensarci, vero? ) fino a che ,stanca,esausta , dissi che non ne volevo più sapere. Forse anche la collega pensò lo stesso e , per incanto, la storia finì. L'altra decise anche di avere un altro figlio.
Ricominciai a vivere...avevo il mio fantasma , il mio dolore, che ho nascosto a lui. Glie l'ho nascosto talmente bene che ha ripreso a mentirmi.
Quando 2 anni fa circa scoprii che non aveva giocato a tennis un singolo maschile, ma un doppio misto (con una giovane donna in particolare, bella come Miss Italia) mi sono paralizzata dentro. Ad allora data il nostro non stare più insieme a letto.
Lui sostenne che a causa dei farmaci che prendeva e prende tuttora, era...insensibile.
Ho scoperto invece che ha una nuova amante , al solito più giovane di lui di 20 anni e che la storia è in corso da maggio 2013.
Sono distrutta. Meglio, mi ha uccisa dentro.


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao amarax, stai bene?


Ciaooo!Sto piuttosto scassata , in verità :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Te ne sarei grata. Sei un amministratore?


sì.  dimmi se preferisci tenere questo nick o se vuoi essere di nuovo Amarax


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  dimmi se preferisci tenere questo nick o se vuoi essere di nuovo Amarax


Amarax . Io sono Amarax. <3 grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Bruttissima situazione  lui sa che hai scoperto questa nuova liason?


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Ciaooo!Sto piuttosto scassata , in verità :facepalm:


ho letto e non è questo che speravo per te.
dovrei chiedere scusa a persa perché ricordo che mi infastidiva quando ci andava giù dura col "dottore" e aveva ragione lei.
quest'uomo ti fa troppo male, devi trovare il coraggio di mollare la zavorra per stare bene tu.
sei una donna in gamba, basta


----------



## erab (7 Ottobre 2014)

disamorata ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


E perché te lo tieni?


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bruttissima situazione  lui sa che hai scoperto questa nuova liason?


Sì. Lo sa. Appena ho avuto la lettera anonima glie l'ho detto. 
Lui ha sostenuto che era una collega e che non aveva nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. Invece lo aveva...sotto un altro cognome . Come la storia precedente. Ugualmente la aveva sotto mentite spoglie. Come la storia precedente ha ammesso una simpatia.
Che poi...guarda caso appena ne ho il numero di cellulare , che succede? Chiude lo stato online di whats app e viber , e chiude la bacheca di fb. Caso? E' una certezza.


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto e non è questo che speravo per te.
> dovrei chiedere scusa a persa perché ricordo che mi infastidiva quando ci andava giù dura col "dottore" e aveva ragione lei.
> quest'uomo ti fa troppo male, devi trovare il coraggio di mollare la zavorra per stare bene tu.
> sei una donna in gamba, basta


Succede sempre qualcosa che mi rallenta. Oggi posso dire che, se va bene, sono a -48 ore dall'andarmene da casa


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sì. Lo sa. Appena ho avuto la lettera anonima glie l'ho detto.
> Lui ha sostenuto che era una collega e che non aveva nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. Invece lo aveva...sotto un altro cognome . Come la storia precedente. Ugualmente la aveva sotto mentite spoglie. Come la storia precedente ha ammesso una simpatia.
> Che poi...guarda caso appena ne ho il numero di cellulare , che succede? Chiude lo stato online di whats app e viber , e chiude la bacheca di fb. Caso? E' una certezza.


Non credo sia un caso, tu cosa vorresti fare a questo punto ?


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E perché te lo tieni?


Ora non lo voglio più.
Gli ho fatto una scenata veramente forte. Sa che me ne andrò. Mi ha detto " non ho saputo tenerti...spero tu mi perdoni". Gli ho risposto "tardi. Troppo tardi. Ho buttato nel cesso 9 anni della mia vita..."


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa pensi di fare?
> 
> Qualcosa dovrai fare, non avrai intenzione di subire in silenzio...
> 
> Voglio dire, tutto ha un limite, pure l'amore!


Sono stata innamoratissima di quest'uomo. Del mio unico uomo...oggi mi odio e mi disprezzo per avere buttato anni della mia vita per tenergli casa e figli. Ah! fra le cose che mi ha detto è stato " tu dall'altra donna mi hai salvato, lei era fuori di testa" . Mi ha anche detto  " fino a prima della lettera anonima abbiamo avuto una buona convivenza". Questo in particolare mi ha resa furiosa come una belva. Non ti dico che parolacce gli ho detto:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono stata innamoratissima di quest'uomo. Del mio unico uomo...oggi mi odio e mi disprezzo per avere buttato anni della mia vita per tenergli casa e figli. Ah! fra le cose che mi ha detto è stato " tu dall'altra donna mi hai salvato, lei era fuori di testa" . Mi ha anche detto  " fino a prima della lettera anonima abbiamo avuto una buona convivenza". Questo in particolare mi ha resa furiosa come una belva. Non ti dico che parolacce gli ho detto:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Disprezza lui non te stessa


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto e non è questo che speravo per te.
> dovrei chiedere scusa a persa perché ricordo che mi infastidiva quando ci andava giù dura col "dottore" e aveva ragione lei.
> quest'uomo ti fa troppo male, devi trovare il coraggio di mollare la zavorra per stare bene tu.
> sei una donna in gamba, basta


Grazie Minerva, grazie per la stima. Ne ho bisogno perché sento che si sta impadronendo di me la depressione...come allora:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Disprezza lui non te stessa


Io gli ho permesso di usarmi ...ho sbagliato io. Per questo mi disprezzo.
All'epoca ho fatto l'amante di mio marito. Ho fatto di tutto per riportarlo a me.
Di fatto lui non voleva lasciarmi. 
Allora come ora. 
Ora però sono cambiata io. Voglio poter riconoscermi per come sono. Non devo vergognarmi di essere sua moglie e quindi "cornuta " contenta.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Io gli ho permesso di usarmi ...ho sbagliato io. Per questo mi disprezzo.
> All'epoca ho fatto l'amante di mio marito. Ho fatto di tutto per riportarlo a me.
> Di fatto lui non voleva lasciarmi.
> Allora come ora.
> Ora però sono cambiata io. Voglio poter riconoscermi per come sono. Non devo vergognarmi di essere sua moglie e quindi "cornuta " contenta.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Gli hai dato una seconda possibilità, lo fanno a che altre. lui non ha saputo amarti ed ha sprecato tutto


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia un caso, tu cosa vorresti fare a questo punto ?


Ho un figlio che deve fare un colloquio di lavoro. Ho retto tanto tempo ( era luglio che ho avuto la lettera) qualche altro giorno ce la faccio. Poi...in qualunque modo si risolva il colloquio posso andarmene. Credo che la serenità per fargli affrontare i test gli sia dovuta. Lui è grande ma preferisco aspettare questi 2 giorni.


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono stata innamoratissima di quest'uomo. Del mio unico uomo...oggi mi odio e mi disprezzo per avere buttato anni della mia vita per tenergli casa e figli. Ah! fra le cose che mi ha detto è stato " tu dall'altra donna mi hai salvato, lei era fuori di testa" . Mi ha anche detto  " fino a prima della lettera anonima abbiamo avuto una buona convivenza". Questo in particolare mi ha resa furiosa come una belva. Non ti dico che parolacce gli ho detto:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


ma no, ora sei sconvolta e distrutta, ma non devi odiarti e disprezzarti, hai amato, hai costruito, ti sei messa in gioco. ora è tempo di cambiare, ma non buttare via quello che sei stata.

comunque mi dispiace molto per questa brutta situazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ho un figlio che deve fare un colloquio di lavoro. Ho retto tanto tempo ( era luglio che ho avuto la lettera) qualche altro giorno ce la faccio. Poi...in qualunque modo si risolva il colloquio posso andarmene. Credo che la serenità per fargli affrontare i test gli sia dovuta. Lui è grande ma preferisco aspettare questi 2 giorni.


La bellezza delle mamme  Certo qualche giorno in più non cambierà la tua decisione, puoi resistere


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La bellezza delle mamme


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, ora sei sconvolta e distrutta, ma non devi odiarti e disprezzarti, hai amato, hai costruito, ti sei messa in gioco. ora è tempo di cambiare, ma non buttare via quello che sei stata.
> 
> comunque mi dispiace molto per questa brutta situazione.



Grazie passante. Sto da schifo. E sottostimo il mio "stare".:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La bellezza delle mamme  Certo qualche giorno in più non cambierà la tua decisione, puoi resistere


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ciaooo!Sto piuttosto scassata , in verità :facepalm:


Non mi chiedere come, già conosco il tuo nick. Ma non la storia, che vedo è molto travagliata.
Bentornata.


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi chiedere come, già conosco il tuo nick. Ma non la storia, che vedo è molto travagliata.
> Bentornata.


Grazie anche a te. Nelle prossime sere cercherò di conoscere anche le vostre storie.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Mi è venuto come primo pensiero "brutta storia" poi ho pensato che non giusto dire storia è giusto dire tradimento.
La storia è la tua e l'hai vissuto come ti è venuto di viverla per i tuoi pregressi, per il tuo bisogno di credere nella forza dell'amore che accetta errori e cadute, deragliamenti perché si ha la certezza che tanto amore verrà riconosciuto e apprezzato.
Non è detto che non sia così.
Però non tutti sono all'altezza dell'amore che ricevono, hanno bisogno di un brivido che solo l'incertezza, il rischio, il gioco, l'azzardo possono dare.
Quando si vede che l'amore è stato dato a chi è così dipendente da emozioni futili nasce, dopo la rabbia, il disprezzo e il disgusto. E dal disgusto viene la forza per scegliere se stessi.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


perche continui a stare con lui ?


----------



## Fabry (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Ciao carissima spero che ti ricordi di me, conosco bene la tua storia, beh direi che Giobbe in confronto a te era uno cui la pazienza faceva difetto, è ora di dire un bel BASTA....quest'uomo ti stà torturando da troppo tempo, non permettergli più di farti del male !!!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Amarax ci siamo incrociate per poco tempo ma mi ricordo di te.
Ricordo l'amore per quest'uomo e la tua tenacia. Mi spiace leggerti così. Davvero credo che sia venuto il momento di dire basta. 
 Bentornata


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Amarax,


mi dispiace per questa ulteriore botta ...

cosa pensi di fare questa volta? 
Forse, sarebbe il caso che tu scegliessi te stessa ... 
Soffrire così ... non è amore ... ti distrugge ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao carissima. Ti abbraccio tanto. Bentornata. Tieni duro che sei forte.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao amarax... mi accodo ai pensieri degli altri. So cosa significhi cercare di superare un tradimento e quando anche la fiducia ricostruita viene tradita in maniera cosi' vile purtroppo temo ci sia poco da fare...
Adesso sei distrutta, ma pensa che stai anche ricominciando a vivere, senza menzogne, senza un uomo che ti fa del male, non ti vuole bene, non ti rispetta. Nonostante abbia già rischiato di perderti.
Non hai buttato tu 9 anni, ma lui. Tu la tua storia l'hai vissuta, hai amato. E' l'unica cosa che deve contare per te adesso, nessuno puo' distruggere questo. Un abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Mi è venuto come primo pensiero "brutta storia"* poi ho pensato che non giusto dire storia è giusto dire tradimento.
> La storia è la tua e l'hai vissuto come ti è venuto di viverla per i tuoi pregressi, per il tuo bisogno di credere nella forza dell'amore che accetta errori e cadute, deragliamenti perché si ha la certezza che tanto amore verrà riconosciuto e apprezzato.
> Non è detto che non sia così.
> Però non tutti sono all'altezza dell'amore che ricevono, hanno bisogno di un brivido che solo l'incertezza, il rischio, il gioco, l'azzardo possono dare.
> Quando si vede che l'amore è stato dato a chi è così dipendente da emozioni futili nasce, dopo la rabbia, il disprezzo e il disgusto. E dal disgusto viene la forza per scegliere se stessi.


vabbé.avevo apprezzato tanto il tuo racconta che evitava inutili prese in giro.
so che le sei amica e spero tu riesca ad aiutarla nel percorso di disintossicazione dal marito.
sono veramente troppi anni che questa donna soffre


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Bentornata!
Posso solo consigliarti di liberarti questo cretino...mai come in questo caso penso vaga il detto "meglio sola che male accompagnata!. :condom:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Tuo marito è un vero gourmand della cicciabaffa e, stando a quanto racconti, ha anche tempo, occasioni, know-how, ecc. per coltivare proficuamente la sua passione (lo affermo con una punta di benevola invidia, ammetto).

Sono abbastanza certo che lo ritroverai bussare alla tua porta fra qualche lustro. Dopo la prostata, 'nzomma.


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao Amarax...*

noi non ci conosciamo, ma voglio darti il mio appoggio. Una donna come te, che perdona e stringe i denti per riprendersi la persona che ama, che è in grado di riconquistarla, deve essere speciale. Tuo marito ha sprecato tanto, veramente troppo in una sola vita. Cammina a testa alta per la tua strada, sei una donna forte e la vita ti renderà indietro le gioie che adesso hai un pò perso via via. E tuo marito, invece, non potrà mai essere veramente felice. Perchè se non sai amare qualcun altro oltre te stesso secondo me sei condannato all' infelicità. Lui non ti ha dedicato abbastanza, fallo tu: dedicati a te stessa, rinasci. Con la consapevolezza di aver dato amore, fiducia e una seconda possibilità. Solo i grandi sanno farlo. Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dovrebbero leggerti Circe e Diletta.
Non lo dico perché è certo che chi ha tradito una volta lo faccia ancora ma perché fa capire come chi tradisce sottovaluti il dolore che ha causato e la forza che ci vuole per cercare di andare oltre.
La sottovaluta comunque. Lui può pensare che in fondo "è cosa passata" e che si possa "ricominciare da capo" come se nulla fosse successo e che un nuovo tradimento sarebbe nuovo, anzi se pensa che sarebbe vecchio come una cosa a cui si è fatto il callo.
Come diceva mio marito "la prima volta mi vergognavo", la prima, le altre no.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Ciao! Non ci conosciamo, ma l'inizio della tua storia è molto simile alla mia. Mio marito, che ha otto anni in più di me, mi ha tradita con una ragazza di 24 anni più giovane di me. Ora pare che sia tutto finito e stiamo, seppur faticosamente, ricostruendo. La mia paura più grande, adesso, è che lui ci ricaschi, come ha fatto il tuo. Non so se riuscirei a reggere, ma di una cosa sono certa: lo lascerei seduta stante.



Amarax ha detto:


> Sì. Lo sa. Appena ho avuto la lettera anonima glie l'ho detto.
> Lui ha sostenuto che era una collega e che non aveva nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. Invece lo aveva...sotto un altro cognome . Come la storia precedente. Ugualmente la aveva sotto mentite spoglie. Come la storia precedente ha ammesso una simpatia.
> Che poi...guarda caso appena ne ho il numero di cellulare , che succede? Chiude lo stato online di whats app e viber , e chiude la bacheca di fb. Caso? E' una certezza.


Certo, povere vittime innocenti! Come mio marito che ha cambiato il nome di lei con il nome di un collega. Maschio, ovviamente!



Amarax ha detto:


> Io gli ho permesso di usarmi ...ho sbagliato io. Per questo mi disprezzo.
> All'epoca ho fatto l'amante di mio marito. Ho fatto di tutto per riportarlo a me.
> Di fatto lui non voleva lasciarmi.
> Allora come ora.
> Ora però sono cambiata io. Voglio poter riconoscermi per come sono. Non devo vergognarmi di essere sua moglie e quindi "cornuta " contenta.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Qui, purtroppo, hai ragione. Gli hai permesso tu di usarti, ma credo tu l'abbia fatto in buona fede, sperando che con questo gesto lui capisse la cretinata fatta e mettesse la testa a posto. Quindi, non biasimarti per questo. Vai avanti per la tua strada, con la testa alta e fiera di te stessa.
Loro non ci vogliono mai lasciare, gli facciamo troppo comodo, credimi.


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


mi ricordo di te.....

io anche sono tornato da pochissimo!

bentornata!


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

oddio non è che mi faccia molto piacere sapere che sei tornata perché soffri.
mi dispiace.


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


Mi dispiace Amarax.Mi ricordo che 1anno fa mio avvocato m'aveva messo in guardia, mi diceva che tendono a ripetere il tradimento.Che hai intenzione di fare adesso?


----------



## Apollonia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Amarax.Mi ricordo che 1anno fa mio avvocato m'aveva messo in guardia, mi diceva che tendono a ripetere il tradimento.Che hai intenzione di fare adesso?


Ecco, andiamo bene. ma è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto un amico… dal punto di vista maschile.
Ciao, bellissima!


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, andiamo bene. ma è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto un amico… dal punto di vista maschile.
> Ciao, bellissima!


Buon pomeriggio bellezzaLei lo disse ma mi pareva anche esagerata perché secondo me non si può generalizzare ed ogni storia è diversa....infatti scelsi di riprovare al epoca.Come stai?


----------



## Apollonia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio bellezzaLei lo disse ma mi pareva anche esagerata perché secondo me non si può generalizzare ed ogni storia è diversa....infatti scelsi di riprovare al epoca.Come stai?


Direi bene, tutto sommato. Mi fa molto bene la palestra 
No, nessun bellocccio all'orizzonte, ma mi piace andare perché mi fa stare bene. E poi incominciano a vedersi i muscoletti!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Direi bene, tutto sommato. Mi fa molto bene la palestra
> No, nessun bellocccio all'orizzonte, ma mi piace andare perché mi fa stare bene. E poi incominciano a vedersi i muscoletti!:rotfl:


Bravaaaaaaaa:up:


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Cara 

:abbraccio:
Non so che dire....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Racconta...grazie , ne ho un estremo bisogno.
> Anni fa sono arrivata su questo forum a causa del tradimento scoperto quasi per caso.
> Ero assolutamente convinta che mai, mai, mai mio marito mi avrebbe tradita.
> Invece...lo stava facendo con una collega più giovane di me di 18 anni.
> ...


mi accodo anche io ai pensieri di tutti. E' ora di ricominciare.


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Bentornata cara amica di sventure.

Direi che sei stata fin troppo indulgente con lui.

Mi dispiace sia tu a dovertene andare da casa. Avrai i tuoi motivi. Mi sembra la cosa piu' sensata per evitare di strozzarlo.


----------



## matthew (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Amarax, sono Dave. Ti ricorderai benissimo di me.
Posso solo dirti di andartene via, se puoi. Non vale la pena vivere una vita di incertezze, subendo se stessi e le proprie paure, timori, dubbi, ecc.
Vattene o mandalo via, mollalo. Nessuna ulteriore chance. Ci mancherebbe.
Vuoi passare il resto dei tuoi anni a rosicare sul "se avessi fatto, se avessi detto..."?
Posso solo ipotizzare come hai passato gli ultimi anni (ben quattro da quanto ci siamo sentiti l'ultima volta), tutti i giorni con il dubbio che piano piano lavorava dentro di te, nella speranza non fosse mai fugato.
Ergo: non subire più questa ingiustizia e levatelo d'intorno. In un modo o nell'altro.
E' la tua vita, non la sua. Ed è già breve. Dovresti saperlo.
In bocca la lupo.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbero leggerti Circe e Diletta.
> Non lo dico perché è certo che chi ha tradito una volta lo faccia ancora ma perché fa capire come chi tradisce sottovaluti il dolore che ha causato e la forza che ci vuole per cercare di andare oltre.
> La sottovaluta comunque. Lui può pensare che in fondo "è cosa passata" e che si possa "ricominciare da capo" come se nulla fosse successo e che un nuovo tradimento sarebbe nuovo, anzi se pensa che sarebbe vecchio come una cosa a cui si è fatto il callo.
> Come diceva mio marito "la prima volta mi vergognavo", la prima, le altre no.



Presente!
L'ho letta e con grande dispiacere.
Se suo marito ha reiterato vuol dire che non temeva lo sfascio del loro matrimonio qualora fosse stato scoperto.
O, in alternativa, che non gliene importasse più di tanto.
Nel primo caso bisogna vedere come si è posta Amarax verso di lui, azzardo l'ipotesi che sia stata troppo blanda, cioè troppo indulgente dopo il primo tradimento.
Posso sbagliare, ma mio marito ci penserà non mille, ma centomila volte, perché sa bene quello che ha passato e sa bene quello che lo aspetterebbe.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (8 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Amarax.Mi ricordo che 1anno fa mio avvocato m'aveva messo in guardia, mi diceva che tendono a ripetere il tradimento.Che hai intenzione di fare adesso?


no dai non mi dite cosi'


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> no dai non mi dite cosi'


mica l'ho detto io, l'avvocato lo disse ma anch'io ho reagito come te.....metti conto che è un avvocato e non ha la palla di vetro....


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

il guaio è che non sento ancora nessuna vera determinazione da parte di amarax


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il guaio è che non sento ancora nessuna vera determinazione da parte di amarax


Ha scritto che se ne va tra 48 ore.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha scritto che se ne va tra 48 ore.


l'ho letto diverse volte in questi anni


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho letto diverse volte in questi anni


Forse era riferito al primo tradimento scoperto, quello durato quattro anni.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> no dai non mi dite cosi'


Mica tutti! 
Pero è facile...il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, si dice.


----------



## zanna (8 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mica tutti!
> Pero è facile...il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, si dice.


Sempre me tirate in ballo ebbbasta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: son diventato glabro!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Presente!
> L'ho letta e con grande dispiacere.
> Se suo marito ha reiterato vuol dire che non temeva lo sfascio del loro matrimonio qualora fosse stato scoperto.
> O, in alternativa, che non gliene importasse più di tanto.
> ...


Leggi il thread di Stark.
Sentiamo da Amarax se è stata blanda.
Il pensiero "sono cose vecchie" è così facile che venga quando siamo stati noi a offendere.


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

E' possibile sapere il motivo che ha spinto l'allora amministratore nella decisione di escluderti?
Se posso......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' possibile sapere il motivo che ha spinto l'allora amministratore nella decisione di escluderti?
> Se posso......


Amarax fu vittima del famoso sondaggio


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amarax fu vittima del famoso sondaggio


Grazie! Come sempre sei gentilissima!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, sono Dave. Ti ricorderai benissimo di me.
> Posso solo dirti di andartene via, se puoi. Non vale la pena vivere una vita di incertezze, subendo se stessi e le proprie paure, timori, dubbi, ecc.
> Vattene o mandalo via, mollalo. Nessuna ulteriore chance. Ci mancherebbe.
> Vuoi passare il resto dei tuoi anni a rosicare sul "se avessi fatto, se avessi detto..."?
> ...


Dave!


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono passati anni da quando ho conosciuto i forumisti più anziani...Sono tornata per nostalgia come disamorata ma,oggi,torno ad essere amarax perché ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli. Posso stare qui?


bentornata


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto come primo pensiero "brutta storia" poi ho pensato che non giusto dire storia è giusto dire tradimento.
> La storia è la tua e l'hai vissuto come ti è venuto di viverla per i tuoi pregressi, per il tuo bisogno di credere nella forza dell'amore che accetta errori e cadute, deragliamenti perché si ha la certezza che tanto amore verrà riconosciuto e apprezzato.
> Non è detto che non sia così.
> Però non tutti sono all'altezza dell'amore che ricevono, hanno bisogno di un brivido che solo l'incertezza, il rischio, il gioco, l'azzardo possono dare.
> Quando si vede che l'amore è stato dato a chi è così dipendente da emozioni futili nasce, dopo la rabbia, il disprezzo e il disgusto. E dal disgusto viene la forza per scegliere se stessi.


Nella coppia sono stata io che ho amato di più. Non c'è dubbio.
E lui non meritava né il mio amore né il mio rispetto.
Ricordo la telefonata che mi fece l'amante storica quando pensava di essere incinta. Mi disse "non lo amo più, non lo rispetto più...tu devi farlo diventare un uomo migliore. "
Me lo disse lei. Lei lo disse a me. Una parola!


In questi anni tenevo a bada il suo fantasma ma da quando è successo questo casino, mi torna alla memoria tutto .Ogni parola detta da lui o da lei..tutto di quei stramaledetti anni in cui sono stata succube di un amore insano,cieco e sbagliato.Infine è arrivato il disgusto di cui parli. Ma non solo nei suoi confronti...sono disgustata anche da me che gli ho permesso tutto ciò.



lunaiena ha detto:


> perche continui a stare con lui ?


Sto aspettando un colloquio di lavoro di mio figlio. Domani dirò al traditore che sabato me ne vado.



Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao carissima spero che ti ricordi di me, conosco bene la tua storia, beh direi che Giobbe in confronto a te era uno cui la pazienza faceva difetto, è ora di dire un bel BASTA....quest'uomo ti stà torturando da troppo tempo, non permettergli più di farti del male !!!
> 
> :abbraccio:



Certo che mi ricordo di te :abbraccio:



farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax ci siamo incrociate per poco tempo ma mi ricordo di te.
> Ricordo l'amore per quest'uomo e la tua tenacia. Mi spiace leggerti così. Davvero credo che sia venuto il momento di dire basta.
> Bentornata


Grazie !!



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ciao carissima. Ti abbraccio tanto. Bentornata. Tieni duro che sei forte.


:abbraccio:



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax,
> 
> 
> mi dispiace per questa ulteriore botta ...
> ...


Infatti. Sto depressa ...ma nera . D'altro canto ho  avuto da lui 2 sms di "contrizione" e basta. Ora è andato a letto senza dire nemmeno buonanotte.:unhappy::unhappy: Pure scostumato


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Infatti. Sto depressa ...ma nera . D'altro canto ho  avuto da lui 2 sms di "contrizione" e basta. Ora è andato a letto senza dire nemmeno buonanotte.:unhappy::unhappy: Pure scostumato


se vuoi andare via non preoccuparti se ti dice buonanotte o meno, riparti da te.


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao amarax... mi accodo ai pensieri degli altri. So cosa significhi cercare di superare un tradimento e quando anche la fiducia ricostruita viene tradita in maniera cosi' vile purtroppo temo ci sia poco da fare...
> Adesso sei distrutta, ma pensa che stai anche ricominciando a vivere, senza menzogne, senza un uomo che ti fa del male, non ti vuole bene, non ti rispetta. Nonostante abbia già rischiato di perderti.
> Non hai buttato tu 9 anni, ma lui. Tu la tua storia l'hai vissuta, hai amato. E' l'unica cosa che deve contare per te adesso, nessuno puo' distruggere questo. Un abbraccio


Certo ho amato. Ma ho amato la persona più sbagliata potessi amare. L'ho amato più di me stessa e questo non va bene. Non bisogna mai perdere di vista sé stessi.
:idea:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amarax fu vittima del famoso sondaggio


Non è la sola. Credo. Nel senso che non saprei dire se anche la nuova iscritta che ancora non ha mai postato è stata vittima del famoso sondaggio, ma di sicuro anche lei faceva parte di tradi 1.0


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé.avevo apprezzato tanto il tuo racconta che evitava inutili prese in giro.
> so che le sei amica e spero tu riesca ad aiutarla nel percorso di disintossicazione dal marito.
> sono veramente troppi anni che questa donna soffre


:triste::triste:



Eliade ha detto:


> Bentornata!
> Posso solo consigliarti di liberarti questo cretino...mai come in questo caso penso vaga il detto "meglio sola che male accompagnata!. :condom:



:up:



net ha detto:


> noi non ci conosciamo, ma voglio darti il mio appoggio. Una donna come te, che perdona e stringe i denti per riprendersi la persona che ama, che è in grado di riconquistarla, deve essere speciale. Tuo marito ha sprecato tanto, veramente troppo in una sola vita. Cammina a testa alta per la tua strada, sei una donna forte e la vita ti renderà indietro le gioie che adesso hai un pò perso via via. E tuo marito, invece, non potrà mai essere veramente felice. Perchè se non sai amare qualcun altro oltre te stesso secondo me sei condannato all' infelicità. Lui non ti ha dedicato abbastanza, fallo tu: dedicati a te stessa, rinasci. Con la consapevolezza di aver dato amore, fiducia e una seconda possibilità. Solo i grandi sanno farlo. Ti abbraccio forte.



Ero stata contenta di riportarlo a me. Ma di fatto non era vero. E' questa la causa della mia amarezza. Per certo di più non potevo fare.:bandiera:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ti piacciono gli Anthrax?


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tuo marito è un vero gourmand della cicciabaffa e, stando a quanto racconti, ha anche tempo, occasioni, know-how, ecc. per coltivare proficuamente la sua passione (lo affermo con una punta di benevola invidia, ammetto).
> 
> Sono abbastanza certo che lo ritroverai bussare alla tua porta fra qualche lustro. Dopo la prostata, 'nzomma.


Alla prostata ci è quasi. Parliamo di un quasi 61enne con colleghe e parasanitari giovani...Se le trova sistematicamente di 20 anni più giovani.
Non credo gli riaprirò mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Alla prostata ci è quasi. Parliamo di un quasi 61enne con colleghe e parasanitari giovani...Se le trova sistematicamente di 20 anni più giovani.
> Non credo gli riaprirò mai.


Comunque gli ospedali sono i veri priveè, altro che i locali.


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Non ci conosciamo, ma l'inizio della tua storia è molto simile alla mia. Mio marito, che ha otto anni in più di me, mi ha tradita con una ragazza di 24 anni più giovane di me. Ora pare che sia tutto finito e stiamo, seppur faticosamente, ricostruendo. La mia paura più grande, adesso, è che lui ci ricaschi, come ha fatto il tuo. Non so se riuscirei a reggere, ma di una cosa sono certa: lo lascerei seduta stante.
> 
> 
> Certo, povere vittime innocenti! Come mio marito che ha cambiato il nome di lei con il nome di un collega. Maschio, ovviamente!
> ...


Per l'esperienza vissuta da me e per altre fatte da amiche e colleghe affermo che "gli uomini non cambiano".
Stai attenta che la seconda caduta ti getta in un baratro. :abbraccio:


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oddio non è che mi faccia molto piacere sapere che sei tornata perché soffri.
> mi dispiace.


Ciao e grazie !


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque gli ospedali sono i veri priveè, altro che i locali.



In verità tutti gli ambienti di lavoro si prestano Anche le banche vanno alla grande


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> In verità tutti gli ambienti di lavoro si prestano Anche le banche vanno alla grande


No ma gli ospedali, oh fidete.


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il guaio è che non sento ancora nessuna vera determinazione da parte di amarax


Perché dici così?
Il mio problema più grosso è non voler far soffrire i miei figli. Ma oggi penso che anche loro non vorrebbero sapere che soffro io in questa situazione. Incrocia le dita per me ! :abbraccio:


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No ma gli ospedali, oh fidete.


mi fido. Ci lavoro.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Perché dici così?
> Il mio problema più grosso è non voler far soffrire i miei figli. Ma oggi penso che anche loro non vorrebbero sapere che soffro io in questa situazione. Incrocia le dita per me ! :abbraccio:


Quanti anni hanno i giovini?


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> In verità tutti gli ambienti di lavoro si prestano Anche le banche vanno alla grande



Sicuramente entrambi gli ambienti ma in ospedale e' piu' comodo.


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se vuoi andare via non preoccuparti se ti dice buonanotte o meno, riparti da te.


Io non gli dico buongiorno :up:
gli chiudo la porta e lo lascio con luce e tv accesa.
Vado a letto e sogno la mia vita sola.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Io non gli dico buongiorno :up:
> gli chiudo la porta e lo lascio con luce e tv accesa.
> Vado a letto e sogno la mia vita sola.


stai lasciando la zavorra di dolore dietro di te, sii fiduciosa in te stessa


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni hanno i giovini?



Grandi. Proprio grandi 
 Ho cercato di dare loro quello che è mancato a me . Una famiglia stabile e due genitori presenti perché i miei si separarono . Io il mio dovere di madre l'ho fatto fino ad oggi. Ora non dipendono più da me . Ed io posso andarmene:up:


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

*Daniele?*

C'è ancora Daniele?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Grandi. Proprio grandi
> Ho cercato di dare loro quello che è mancato a me . Una famiglia stabile e due genitori presenti perché i miei si separarono . Io il mio dovere di madre l'ho fatto fino ad oggi. Ora non dipendono più da me . Ed io posso andarmene:up:


E allora vai.


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Alla prostata ci è quasi. Parliamo di un quasi 61enne con colleghe e parasanitari giovani...Se le trova sistematicamente di 20 anni più giovani.
> Non credo gli riaprirò mai.


Gli hai trovato il Viagra in tasca o e' stato piu' furbo e l'ha lasciato in OSPEDALE? 

Perche' a 60 anni con donne di 30/40 non c'è la fanno senza.

Poi te li ritrovi con problemi di pressione da curare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> C'è ancora Daniele?


Frequenta un puttanone filippino a Pechino e manco se lo tromba, ci si fa le foto insieme e le manda a Serena per farla rosicare, poi viene qui e dice che sta bene.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è la sola. Credo. Nel senso che non saprei dire se anche la nuova iscritta che ancora non ha mai postato è stata vittima del famoso sondaggio, ma di sicuro anche lei faceva parte di tradi 1.0


Chi é?


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Perché dici così?
> Il mio problema più grosso è non voler far soffrire i miei figli. Ma oggi penso che anche loro non vorrebbero sapere che soffro io in questa situazione. Incrocia le dita per me ! :abbraccio:


incrocio il possibile , ama.davvero


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque gli ospedali sono i veri priveè, altro che i locali.


Minchia se è vero.

Anche la moglie di Stark se ricordo bene è ospedaliera....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi é?


A te aspettavo  Delfina curiosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A te aspettavo  Delfina curiosa.


e dai... Ma chi? dick? Bel nick del cazzo (ops!)


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> incrocio il possibile , ama.davvero


:thankyou:grazie. E' di questo che ho un bisogno estremo. Dell'appoggio morale di chi conosce tutta la mia storia.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minchia se è vero.
> 
> Anche la moglie di Stark se ricordo bene è ospedaliera....


Voi non guardate Grey's Anatomy...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> :thankyou:grazie. E' di questo che ho un bisogno estremo. Dell'appoggio morale di chi conosce tutta la mia storia.



Bella che sei! Vedrai che ce la farai! Sei una gran donna!


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gli hai trovato il Viagra in tasca o e' stato piu' furbo e l'ha lasciato in OSPEDALE?
> 
> Perche' a 60 anni con donne di 30/40 non c'è la fanno senza.
> 
> Poi te li ritrovi con problemi di pressione da curare.


La pressione alta già c' è ed anche qualche altro acciacco.
Il fatto è che è un bell'uomo ed il fascino del camice bianco ce l'ha tutto. O almeno piace alle donne. Pure le ottantenni lo definiscono bello. Lui da ottimo narcisista qual è acchiappa alla grande.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ogni tanto si fa vivo!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Frequenta un puttanone filippino a Pechino e manco se lo tromba, ci si fa le foto insieme e le manda a Serena per farla rosicare, poi viene qui e dice che sta bene.


Sarà grande anche lui. 9 anni in più


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bella che sei! Vedrai che ce la farai! Sei una gran donna!



anche tu :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi non guardate Grey's Anatomy...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vero ...hanno una scarsa cultura


----------



## Amarax (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vero ...hanno una scarsa cultura



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:buona questa!


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> La pressione alta già c' è ed anche qualche altro acciacco.
> Il fatto è che è un bell'uomo ed il fascino del camice bianco ce l'ha tutto. O almeno piace alle donne. Pure le ottantenni lo definiscono bello. Lui da ottimo narcisista qual è acchiappa alla grande.:unhappy:


Per me e' piu' ' quel 'piace alle donne' che conta. 
Quando sono sicuri di se' difficilmente prendono dei no, quando addirittura non sono loro a dover dire volentieri dei si.

Piacere alle ottantenni sarebbe il meno, sono le ventenni che si offrono volentieri ai nonni quelle pericolose.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi non guardate Grey's Anatomy...


Ho smesso di guardarlo quando mi hanno fatto morire Lexi. Bastardi.

Non bastava far morire la moglie di coso lì, il pediatra, di cancro. No. Pure Lexi.

Comunque la cinese è una ninfomane.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho smesso di guardarlo quando mi hanno fatto morire Lexi. Bastardi.
> 
> Non bastava far morire la moglie di coso lì, il pediatra, di cancro. No. Pure Lexi.
> 
> Comunque la cinese è una ninfomane.




Eddai che sono iniziate le nuove...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eddai che sono iniziate le nuove...


La smetti di rompere ?  

L'ultima puntata che ho visto è stato il finale della stagione in cui il figaccione impaccato di soldi, mentre l'altra ninfomane si sta sposando, si alza e le dice che la ama. Manco voglio sapere se la scema gli ha detto di si oppure no.

Per riprendermi da quell'obbrobrio mi son dovuto rivedere le ultime puntate di: breaking Bad, Spartacus e Battlestar Galactica.

Fanculo a Greys Anatomy 

Nicka: :kiss:


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La smetti di rompere ?
> 
> L'ultima puntata che ho visto è stato il finale della stagione in cui il figaccione impaccato di soldi, mentre l'altra ninfomane si sta sposando, si alza e le dice che la ama. Manco voglio sapere se la scema gli ha detto di si oppure no.
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato :coglione:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato :coglione:


Insaziabile 

C'ho una certa ormai. Poche ma buone


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Insaziabile
> 
> C'ho una certa ormai. Poche ma buone


Vabbè ne riparliamo a Natale ho capito...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè ne riparliamo a Natale ho capito...


S'era detto Capodanno


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> S'era detto Capodanno


Giusto...se no andiamo a secco tutto l'anno...ma che pazienza oh!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto...se no andiamo a secco tutto l'anno...ma che pazienza oh!!!


Si ma senza fuochi d'artificio. A mezzanotte e 5 si spegne la luce e si dorme 

E visto che si è fatta una certa, me ne vado a dormire.

Notte.

E, Amarax, perdona per il momento di cazzeggio sul tuo thread, ma qui.........provocano


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Distaccarsi  da una persona con la quale si è condiviso una vita è difficile.Non bisogna sentirsi colpevoli di aver sopportato un tradimento in nome di quell'amore in cui si era creduto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma senza fuochi d'artificio. A mezzanotte e 5 si spegne la luce e si dorme
> 
> E visto che si è fatta una certa, me ne vado a dormire.
> 
> ...


Cacchio ...5 minuti ....il 60% degli uomini è sotto questa media, nicke non te lo fare scappare :carneval: Giorno


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio ...*5 minuti *....il 60% degli uomini è sotto questa media, nicke non te lo fare scappare :carneval: Giorno


Ovviamente preliminari (lunghi) compresi


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovviamente preliminari (lunghi) compresi


Quindi prima passo da Zadig coi 4.5 secondi netti, poi passo a te che mi regali 5 minuti all inclusive (anche le coccole postorgasmiche!?), poi vado al bagno e finisco il lavoro...

E allora vedete che volete dare ragiona a Tradito?? 

Ps: chiedo scusa anche io per l'OT! Non ti conosco, ma ben tornata... spiace in una situazione simile...


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fai bene ad andare, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Apollonia (9 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Per l'esperienza vissuta da me e per altre fatte da amiche e colleghe affermo che "gli uomini non cambiano".
> Stai attenta che la seconda caduta ti getta in un baratro. :abbraccio:


Me lo immagino. Ma sto imparando molto dalla psicoterapia.
Anche mio marito sessantenne belloccio. Ma quello che mi domando e':" come fa una ventisettenne ad andare con uno che potrebbe essere suo padre?" . A me non sarebbe piaciuto proprio. Boh...


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Me lo immagino. Ma sto imparando molto dalla psicoterapia.
> Anche mio marito sessantenne belloccio. Ma quello che mi domando e':" come fa una ventisettenne ad andare con uno che potrebbe essere suo padre?" . A me non sarebbe piaciuto proprio. Boh...


è la stessa cosa che mi domando io.
eppure sono andata con un uomo 
che aveva 10 anni meno di me.....
solita incoerenza.


----------



## zanna (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Distaccarsi  da una persona con la quale si è condiviso una vita è difficile.Non bisogna sentirsi colpevoli di aver sopportato un tradimento in nome di quell'amore in cui si era creduto


Già ...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Me lo immagino. Ma sto imparando molto dalla psicoterapia.
> Anche mio marito sessantenne belloccio. Ma quello che mi domando e':" come fa una ventisettenne ad andare con uno che potrebbe essere suo padre?" . A me non sarebbe piaciuto proprio. Boh...


Ci va proprio per quello.
E lui pure.


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci va proprio per quello.
> E lui pure.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovviamente preliminari (lunghi) compresi


E pure la mitica fumata di sigaretta post? Ah no hai smesso di fumare sorry


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E pure la mitica fumata di sigaretta post? Ah no hai smesso di fumare sorry


Che carogna!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che carogna!!!


In effetti me lo sono detta pure io mentre lo scrivevo


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Voi non mi meritate. E' questa la verità. Amara.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi non mi meritate. E' questa la verità. Amara.


Per 5 minuti? Passo al prossimo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per 5 minuti? Passo al prossimo!!!


Si ma.............5 minuti che.....uno dice........ammazza che 5 minuti......no bau bau micio micio sifoni luttazzi bizzi bozzi rocco e i suoi fratelli.......

Comunque vai, vai pure, passa al prossimo......no no, vai.........ancora qui stai.......vai vai ..........


..ccola


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi non mi meritate. E' questa la verità. Amara.


Vuoi una sigaretta per rendere meno triste questa presa di coscienza


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi una sigaretta per rendere meno triste questa presa di coscienza


T'avanza un favore sessuale ?


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma.............5 minuti che.....uno dice........ammazza che 5 minuti......no bau bau micio micio sifoni luttazzi bizzi bozzi rocco e i suoi fratelli.......
> 
> Comunque vai, vai pure, passa al prossimo......no no, vai.........ancora qui stai.......vai vai ..........
> 
> ...


Mi rimpiangerai... :ar:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi rimpiangerai... :ar:


Dicono tutte così  Ma tanto poi tornano tutte. Salutami Prossimo


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

come sta andando il tuo distacco, amarax?


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dicono tutte così  Ma tanto poi tornano tutte. Salutami Prossimo


Pure buttata nel mucchio "tutte"...non ci siamo non ci siamo... :ar:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure buttata nel mucchio "tutte"...non ci siamo non ci siamo... :ar:


Tu eri più tutta di tutte però  


Però ora hai Prossimo.

Basta chiusa qui.


Altrimenti Amarax ci mena a tutti


----------



## Apollonia (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa che mi domando io.
> eppure sono andata con un uomo
> che aveva 10 anni meno di me.....
> solita incoerenza.


Hobby, dieci anni non sono trentadue. Tu non potevi essere sua madre.


----------



## Apollonia (9 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci va proprio per quello.
> E lui pure.


Nel senso che lei ha bisogno un padre e lui una figlia? Dal punto di vista psicologico lo capisco, ma dal punto di vista sessuale, da parte di lei non ci siamo proprio. O sono io la sbagliata?


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nel senso che lei ha bisogno un padre e lui una figlia? Dal punto di vista psicologico lo capisco, ma dal punto di vista sessuale, da parte di lei non ci siamo proprio. O sono io la sbagliata?



Una con trenta e passa anni in meno cerca un uomo  che la faccia sentire unica. 

Uno con trent'anni di piu' cerca carne giovane e sent​irsi ancora desiderato nonostante l'eta'  appunto.


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una con trenta e passa anni in meno cerca un uomo  che la faccia sentire unica.
> 
> Uno con trent'anni di piu' cerca carne giovane e sent​irsi ancora desiderato nonostante l'eta'  appunto.


Be ma disi, a 27 anni non lo trovi un coetaneo che ti faccia sentire unica?


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hobby, dieci anni non sono trentadue. Tu non potevi essere sua madre.


Be' quasi, dai....le donne maturano e invecchiano prima.
a me comunque sono sempre piaciuti solo i coetanei,
anche da ragazzina.
eppure vedi cosa mi è capitato.....


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be ma disi, a 27 anni non lo trovi un coetaneo che ti faccia sentire unica?




Per una insicura no. Trent'anni in meno ti danno la certezza di piacer gli da impazzire se te lo fa credere o se addirittura perde la testa.

Un coetaneo o quasi ne trova molte altre se vuole della stessa eta'.

Avere molti anni di differenza condiziona sia in modo favorevole sia in senso contrario.

Proprio per questo chiedono l'aiuto chimico. Non possono sfigurare.

Mentre se capita a noi uno piu' giovane proviamo un certo disagio.  Dobbiamo capire bene perche' ci  ha scelto, farcene una ragione, ovvio non 30 anni meno ma e' sempre un disagio per la donna essere piu' vecchia...anche se lui non se ne fa un problema.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per una insicura no. Trent'anni in meno ti danno la certezza di piacer gli da impazzire se te lo fa credere o se addirittura perde la testa.
> 
> Un coetaneo o quasi ne trova molte altre se vuole della stessa eta'.
> 
> ...


sai una cosa Disi??Io quando ero con la tipa che aveva 30 anni in meno,anzi 31....non ci pensavo.Mi sembrava una cosa normale.Basta essere sicuri di se',e le differenze anagrafiche,si volatilizzano.


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai una cosa Disi??Io quando ero con la tipa che aveva 30 anni in meno,anzi 31....non ci pensavo.Mi sembrava una cosa normale.Basta essere sicuri di se',e le differenze anagrafiche,si volatilizzano.



Non venirmi a dire pero' che vi uomini a 60 fate sesso come a 30 senza aiutino. .......


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per una insicura no. Trent'anni in meno ti danno la certezza di piacer gli da impazzire se te lo fa credere o se addirittura perde la testa.
> 
> Un coetaneo o quasi ne trova molte altre se vuole della stessa eta'.
> 
> ...


Vero che donne tipi di 60 con uomini di 30 sono proprio rarissime.
per me già 10 anni sono un abisso.


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Vero che donne tipi di 60 con uomini di 30 sono proprio rarissime.
> per me già 10 anni sono un abisso.


Pure io preferivo un coetaneo. Sessualmente
parlando pero'......Oggi non vorrei un 70enne. Molto meglio uno di 46.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non venirmi a dire pero' che vi uomini a 60 fate sesso come a 30 senza aiutino. .......


Piano io non ne ho 60.....e mi venga un colpo all'istante se ho mai preso''aiutini''.Ho tanti difetti..quello no


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piano io non ne ho 60.....e mi venga un colpo all'istante se ho mai preso''aiutini''.Ho tanti difetti..quello no


hai fatto cifra tonda?
auguri lothar, che l'età ti porti alla ragione


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

ops...è sbattuto in terra


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto cifra tonda?
> auguri lothar, che l'età ti porti alla ragione



No MInni ne sono ben lontano.........la ragione???magari mia cara!!(bello il lop...)


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> T'avanza un favore sessuale ?


Per te sempre. Non devi nemmeno chiedere...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te sempre. Non devi nemmeno chiedere...


...anche perchè non verrebbe esaudito


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...anche perchè non verrebbe esaudito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Preciso e puntuale!!!


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax, ciao, sono ari...

Mi dispiace moltissimo leggere queste news, soprattutto perché tu ci avevi creduto tanto e fino alla fine hai difeso questo tuo amore profondo per il padre dei tuoi figli.

Tu non hai niente da rimproverarti, ovviamente... La mia idea è la stessa che avevo prima, tuo marito è ancorato a un'idea superata di uomo sciupafemmine, che però... guai se qualcuno fa un complimento a sua moglie eh...

Non credo che amasse davvero le sue pulzelle, non che questo sia di qualche consolazione per te.

La cosa brutta, alla fine, è scoprire di aver sposato una persona "peggiore" di quella che sembrava.

Dirò una bestialità, ma vedi tu, se accettare finalmente tuo marito per come è in realtà, pacchetto completo, pregi e difetti... oppure no. Perché è ormai chiaro che l'uomo fedele che pensavi di aver sposato e che speravi di poter ritrovare ancora, non esiste...

ari


----------



## Amarax (9 Ottobre 2014)

*Scenata*

Scenata furibonda. Si è vestito ed è andato via. Sostiene che la storia non c'è , che non sta bene, che ha problemi al lavoro, problemi a casa ed è rimasto solo. E che io non devo trattarlo come l'altra sera.
io ho la pressione alle stelle.


----------



## Amarax (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sta andando il tuo distacco, amarax?


un casino


----------



## Amarax (9 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Amarax, ciao, sono ari...
> 
> Mi dispiace moltissimo leggere queste news, soprattutto perché tu ci avevi creduto tanto e fino alla fine hai difeso questo tuo amore profondo per il padre dei tuoi figli.
> 
> ...


mi sento annientata


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

al solito gliene viene a lui.
viene da fare una colletta per affittare  un professionista che lo meni


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

qui si aspetta che tu faccia la fenice e fai la quaglia


----------



## aristocat (9 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> mi sento annientata


Per quello che vale:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Scenata furibonda. Si è vestito ed è andato via. Sostiene che la storia non c'è , che non sta bene, che ha problemi al lavoro, problemi a casa ed è rimasto solo. E che io non devo trattarlo come l'altra sera.
> io ho la pressione alle stelle.


Ha capito che rischia sul serio di rimanere solo.
Brutto per lui.
Lui certamente faceva conto su di te e non certo solo sul piano pratico.
La sicurezza affettiva di avere qualcuno a casa chi ti aspetta e ti accudisce, non tanto perché ti fa da mangiare ma perché te lo fa pensando a ciò che ti piace e alla tua salute, non tanto perché lava e stira ma perché ti organizza le cose dà un senso di calore che lui è stato convinto di ricambiare dandoti il ruolo di "moglie di...".
Adesso che tu gli hai fatto capire che non ti va più essere "moglie di..." perché ti senti "moglie di un cretino" o peggio, lui si sente mancare ogni sicurezza.
Non sta facendo finta.
Ma ha quello che ha cercato.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> al solito gliene viene a lui.
> viene da fare una colletta per affittare  un professionista che lo meni


per 2 birre lo faccio io il lavoro


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Non sono mai intervenuto ma ho letto tutto.
Ti sono vicino moralmente, più di quanto possa pensare.
Tira dritto e non guardarti indietro.


----------



## job (10 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> mi sento annientata


Ciao Amarax, sono giobbe.
Mi spiace molto leggerti in queste condizioni.
Hai la certezza assoluta che tuo marito ti stia tradendo o le tue sono solo supposizioni?
Un grande abbraccio!


----------



## Apollonia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Scenata furibonda. Si è vestito ed è andato via. Sostiene che la storia non c'è , che non sta bene, che ha problemi al lavoro, problemi a casa ed è rimasto solo. E che io non devo trattarlo come l'altra sera.
> io ho la pressione alle stelle.


Secondo me sta facendo la vittima, forse anche inconsapevolmente, ma a questo punto non gli crederei più di tanto. Ricordati che se molli adesso, e non ti fai vedere decisa sulle tue scelte, ti avrà in pugno un'altra volta.
La mia Pisco direbbe che è nella fase bambino.


----------



## Apollonia (10 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per 2 birre lo faccio io il lavoro


Ehi! Ricordati il setto nasale di mio marito!:rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (10 Ottobre 2014)

È tornato ed abbiamo fatto le 2 . Nessun risultato tangibile. Solo tanto dolore.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> È tornato ed abbiamo fatto le 2 . Nessun risultato tangibile. Solo tanto dolore.


pensi di fargliela ?
mi ritorna il dubbio che forse per te la sua presenza sia irrinunciabile e a questo punto basta prenderne atto e cercare di tamponare la sofferenza facendola diventare rassegnazione e conforto nell'idea che invecchierete insieme.
magari a leggere noi qui tutti a dire che non è dignitoso....ma se per te è l'unica scelta possibile almeno attrezzati a questo


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi di fargliela ?
> mi ritorna il dubbio che forse per te la sua presenza sia irrinunciabile e a questo punto basta prenderne atto e cercare di tamponare la sofferenza facendola diventare rassegnazione e conforto nell'idea che invecchierete insieme.
> magari a leggere noi qui tutti a dire che non è dignitoso....ma se per te è l'unica scelta possibile almeno attrezzati a questo


quoto


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi di fargliela ?
> mi ritorna il dubbio che forse per te la sua presenza sia irrinunciabile e a questo punto basta prenderne atto e cercare di tamponare la sofferenza facendola diventare rassegnazione e conforto nell'idea che invecchierete insieme.
> magari a leggere noi qui tutti a dire che non è dignitoso....ma se per te è l'unica scelta possibile almeno attrezzati a questo



Se la fa stare bene e' dignitoso restare. Il problema e' che sta male.


----------



## Horny (10 Ottobre 2014)

Cara,
ma tu meriti di stare bene.
hai qualcuno che ti stia accanto, spero.
i tuoi figli?
ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> È tornato ed abbiamo fatto le 2 . Nessun risultato tangibile. Solo tanto dolore.


Se vuoi che lui concordi con te non arriverai mai a una scelta.
Lui non può concordare con te.
Se si va d'accordo non c'è ragione di tradire, essere tradite e soffrire.
Lo so che è necessario litigare fino allo sfinimento.
Soprattutto se devi arrivare a una scelta che è contro la tua natura.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo che Amarax si potrà mai rassegnare, proprio perchè lo considera ancora un marito a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> Meglio provarci fino in fondo a migliorare le cose e se lui è proprio un muro... beh... bisogna avere le palle di troncare!
> 
> Rassegnarsi non è giusto manco a 80 anni... che vecchiaia si può avere vicino a uno stronzo con cui si condivide soprattutto rancore e risentimento per il passato?


quando si parla delle vite degli altri io ho veramente poche basi sulle quali ragionare.
nel caso di amarax la lunga storia che ho seguito e che mi ha fatto avere mille pensieri diversi...
 ma la leggo sempre allo stesso punto ...si alza al vertice che le fa dire basta, scende nella speranza che qualcosa cambi.
ora tutti siamo convinti , e spesso così è, che la vita si possa ricominciare anche a 60 anni ...ma la cosa difficile è rinunciare agli anni che hai alle spalle.
non so cosa augurarle , non lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si parla delle vite degli altri io ho veramente poche basi sulle quali ragionare.
> nel caso di amarax la lunga storia che ho seguito e che mi ha fatto avere mille pensieri diversi...
> ma la leggo sempre allo stesso punto ...si alza al vertice che le fa dire basta, scende nella speranza che qualcosa cambi.
> ora tutti siamo convinti , e spesso così è, che la vita si possa ricominciare anche a 60 anni ...ma la cosa difficile è rinunciare agli anni che hai alle spalle.
> non so cosa augurarle , non lo so


Più che ricominciare la vita puoi cambiarla a quell'età. In meglio nel suo caso, se mettesse da parte il marito. Ma sono discorsi un filo oziosi, nel senso che forse cambierebbe in meglio per me ma non per lei, che se sta ancora con quest'uomo è piuttosto evidente che lo fa per dipendenza, del tipo affettivo. Mettici pure l'insicurezza ed ecco completato il quadro. Tipo Circe meno estrema.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si parla delle vite degli altri io ho veramente poche basi sulle quali ragionare.
> nel caso di amarax la lunga storia che ho seguito e che mi ha fatto avere mille pensieri diversi...
> ma la leggo sempre allo stesso punto ...si alza al vertice che le fa dire basta, scende nella speranza che qualcosa cambi.
> ora tutti siamo convinti , e spesso così è, che la vita si possa ricominciare anche a 60 anni ...ma *la cosa difficile è rinunciare agli anni che hai alle spalle.*
> non so cosa augurarle , non lo so


Sì il difficile è questo.
Per questo ci si può impegnare allo spasimo a diminuire la portata dei tradimenti, chiamare le altre con i peggiori epiteti per farle diventare figure ininfluenti, pari a un mezzo di masturbazione, si può sforzarsi di dare un grande valore al tempo passato insieme e cercare di vedere oro quello che si è avuto e briciole quello che hanno avuto le altre, cercare di ridurre tutto a un gioco narcisistico che serviva per mettere di buon umore e affrontare meglio la vita insieme.
Ma non ci si riesce mica.
Non puoi selezionare quello che ricordi e ricordi bene quei silenzi, quelle irritazioni, quelle inadempienze, ricordi di che cosa ti sei fatta carico supplendo, ricordi l'impegno e la fatica che ti sono costati assicurare quella vita agevole che ha agevolato altro.
E mentre si fa questo sforzo immane e inutile, in attesa di parole, gesti, atti che dimostrino che è proprio vera quella versione in cui tu eri la regina e le altre guardiane dei porci, passano anni di dolore e quando prendi atto ti senti vecchia. E accade se di anni ne ha 40, 50, 60, 70. Ti senti vecchia perché hai consumato te stessa in uno sforzo immane di creare un mondo che non esiste.
Che vecchiaia puoi passare accanto a uno che magari finalmente non ti tradisce più solo perché non ne trova più o non ce la fa.
Ricordate Cocoon?


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì il difficile è questo.
> Per questo ci si può impegnare allo spasimo a diminuire la portata dei tradimenti, chiamare le altre con i peggiori epiteti per farle diventare figure ininfluenti, pari a un mezzo di masturbazione, si può sforzarsi di dare un grande valore al tempo passato insieme e cercare di vedere oro quello che si è avuto e briciole quello che hanno avuto le altre, cercare di ridurre tutto a un gioco narcisistico che serviva per mettere di buon umore e affrontare meglio la vita insieme.
> Ma non ci si riesce mica.
> Non puoi selezionare quello che ricordi e ricordi bene quei silenzi, quelle irritazioni, quelle inadempienze, ricordi di che cosa ti sei fatta carico supplendo, ricordi l'impegno e la fatica che ti sono costati assicurare quella vita agevole che ha agevolato altro.
> ...


bello ,ma se non ricordo male le coppie ringiovaniscono insieme .
ora che mi ci fai pensare una cosa che trovavo straziante in amarax era il confronto con le altre più giovani e la paura di "non essere all'altezza".
che rabbia .non si dovrebbe permettere che succeda anche questo ma temo che sia automatico.
i giorni dell'abbandono 
cerco di mettermi in questi panni e penso che dovrei pescare disperatamente dentro di me per trovare la forza di ritornare individuo e non più parte di una coppia
è fottutamente difficile


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì il difficile è questo.
> Per questo ci si può impegnare allo spasimo a diminuire la portata dei tradimenti, chiamare le altre con i peggiori epiteti per farle diventare figure ininfluenti, pari a un mezzo di masturbazione, si può sforzarsi di dare un grande valore al tempo passato insieme e cercare di vedere oro quello che si è avuto e briciole quello che hanno avuto le altre, cercare di ridurre tutto a un gioco narcisistico che serviva per mettere di buon umore e affrontare meglio la vita insieme.
> Ma non ci si riesce mica.
> Non puoi selezionare quello che ricordi e ricordi bene quei silenzi, quelle irritazioni, quelle inadempienze, ricordi di che cosa ti sei fatta carico supplendo, ricordi l'impegno e la fatica che ti sono costati assicurare quella vita agevole che ha agevolato altro.
> ...


Vorresti una piscina ringiovanente o lo Steve Guttenberg dell'epoca?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello ,ma se non ricordo male le coppie ringiovaniscono insieme .
> ora che mi ci fai pensare una cosa che trovavo straziante in amarax era il confronto con le altre più giovani e la paura di "non essere all'altezza".
> che rabbia .non si dovrebbe permettere che succeda anche questo ma temo che sia automatico.
> i giorni dell'abbandono
> ...


In Cocoon uno degli uomini, trovato nuovo vigore, tradisce la moglie in modo plateale e lei, che era già stata tradita in passato, è profondamente delusa e disgustata al punto di non voler accettare il dono degli alieni.
Lui si scusa e dice che la vita eterna senza di lei non gli interessa. E lei lo perdona :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vorresti una piscina ringiovanente o lo Steve Guttenberg dell'epoca?


La piscina non mi serve, mi servirebbe uno Steve anche se non è il mio tipo.


----------



## net (11 Ottobre 2014)

Mi dispiace molto che tu stia così male... dall' esterno è facile e doveroso dirti di lasciarlo, di pensare a te, che quest' uomo non ti merita... ma solo tu puoi conoscere il tuo dolore tanto da capire cosa possa alleviarlo. Solo tu sai cosa ti fa stare meglio, se il pensiero di vivere bene senza lui o vivere meno bene ma con lui. Ti stimo per la tua forza, io al posto tuo sarei fuori di testa da un pò. Ti abbraccio tanto, siamo tutti con te!! :abbraccio:


----------



## Amarax (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello ,ma se non ricordo male le coppie ringiovaniscono insieme .
> ora che mi ci fai pensare una cosa che trovavo straziante in amarax era il confronto con le altre più giovani e la paura di "non essere all'altezza".
> che rabbia .non si dovrebbe permettere che succeda anche questo ma temo che sia automatico.
> i giorni dell'abbandono
> ...


 Il confronto destabilizza. Mi viene da farlo. Pure questa 20 anni in meno a lui. D'altronde la mia storia con lui è davvero vecchia . 44 anni.  La cosa che mi ha fatto stare male ora è stata la conclusione che la mia rabbia è legata comunque ad una forma di bene. E per questo io sono arrabbiata soprattutto con me. Non si deve voler bene a chi ti ignora come donna e ti tradisce e trova scuse in modo così puerile . Non lo riconosco come l'iomo che ho sposato ! Comunque se la convivenza è stata buona fino a qualche mese fa lo deve a me. Alla mia educazione.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Il confronto destabilizza. Mi viene da farlo. Pure questa 20 anni in meno a lui. D'altronde la mia storia con lui è davvero vecchia . 44 anni.  La cosa che mi ha fatto stare male ora è stata la conclusione che la mia rabbia è legata comunque ad una forma di bene. E per questo io sono arrabbiata soprattutto con me. Non si deve voler bene a chi ti ignora come donna e ti tradisce e trova scuse in modo così puerile . Non lo riconosco come l'iomo che ho sposato ! Comunque se la convivenza è stata buona fino a qualche mese fa lo deve a me. Alla mia educazione.


Hai mai messo un braccialetto o un orologio da polso?
Capita che si sposti e sia stretto.
Inizialmente dà fastidio poi, se non sei in condizioni di toglierlo, stai guidando sei in metropolitana, il corpo si abitua e non senti più il dolore e te lo tieni anche quando potresti togliertelo.
Arriva sera, lo toglii e allora ti accorgi che ti aveva dato fastidio tutto il giorno.
E, cosa strana, ne senti quasi la mancanza.
Però il giorno dopo stai benissimo senza e ti guardi bene dal rimetterlo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Devi provare a togliertelo di torno per capire che stai meglio.


----------



## Amarax (12 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sento in una prigione. Dentro e fuori.
So che dipende da me e sto lavorando per venirne fuori. Ho parlato con un'amica per trovare un alloggio in una buona zona non troppo lontana da dove lavoro...devo provare per vedere come sto da sola.
Ho capito che me ne devo "scappare ". Infatti la sola conclusione dell'altra notte è che ora lui mi sta corteggiando :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Fabry (12 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento in una prigione. Dentro e fuori.
> So che dipende da me e sto lavorando per venirne fuori. Ho parlato con un'amica per trovare un alloggio in una buona zona non troppo lontana da dove lavoro...devo provare per vedere come sto da sola.
> Ho capito che me ne devo "scappare ". Infatti la sola conclusione dell'altra notte è che ora lui mi sta corteggiando :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


E' un'ottima idea, il modo migliore per capire cosa vuoi realmente decidere per il tuo futuro.

Direi che è in ritardo di qualche annetto, sempre che abbia realmente compreso cosa rischia di perdere.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento in una prigione. Dentro e fuori.
> So che dipende da me e sto lavorando per venirne fuori. Ho parlato con un'amica per trovare un alloggio in una buona zona non troppo lontana da dove lavoro...devo provare per vedere come sto da sola.
> Ho capito che me ne devo "scappare ". Infatti la sola conclusione dell'altra notte è che ora lui mi sta corteggiando :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Rimani della tua idea e vai via da lui, secondo me scoprirai una nuova "amarax"


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Io non ho ben capito quanti anni abbiate.
ma se scrivi che state insieme da 44 anni, desumo 
non siate proprio giovanissimi.
Più passano gli anni più e' difficile lasciarsi,
nel senso che vengono progressivamente meno
le motivazioni del rifarsi una vita con un altro
(anche se possibile eh) e allora la vita col
partner deve essere proprio insopportabile
per compiere un passo del genere, a fronte
anche di difficoltà pratiche e economiche.
la vostra lo è?
sempre, o solo a tratti?
e dipende solo da lui?
io più leggo questo forum,
e più guardo davvero dentro me stessa e attorno,
più rivedo le mie posizioni.
forse la persona che ci è più adatta da giovani,
può non essere la più idonea a 40 anni o a 60.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento in una prigione. Dentro e fuori.
> So che dipende da me e sto lavorando per venirne fuori. Ho parlato con un'amica per trovare un alloggio in una buona zona non troppo lontana da dove lavoro...devo provare per vedere come sto da sola.
> Ho capito che me ne devo "scappare ". Infatti la sola conclusione dell'altra notte è che ora lui mi sta corteggiando :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Tuo marito ha molteplici ragioni per mantenere il matrimonio. Ha ragioni di comodo, sociali, di facciata, di immagine nei confronti dei figli.
Finché tu non lo lasci lui mantiene un'immagine positiva anche nei confronti di parenti e figli.
Così prova a manipolarti in vari modi da tempo.
E' naturale che ogni tradito abbia uno spasmodico bisogno di conferme, voglia sentire che gli si vuole bene, che è ancora attraente. Ci si vuole sentire dire che l'amante non conta nulla, è meno di niente.
Ma per questo niente, per questi niente, si procura tanto dolore a chi si dice di amare e di voler bene?!
E' probabilmente vero che l'amante, le amanti, sono niente.
Per lui conta solo lui.
Scappa!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Il corteggiarti ora è talmente offensivo che non ho parole per definirlo. E' persino peggio del resto.
E' proprio trattarti da "*********" (scegli tu la parola) che si può condire su con due dolcetti.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il corteggiarti ora è talmente offensivo che non ho parole per definirlo. E' persino peggio del resto.
> E' proprio trattarti da "*********" (scegli tu la parola) che si può condire su con due dolcetti.


ecco, questo non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo.....
ma poi.....sto tizio avrà tipo 60 anni....ma cosa corteggia????
io gli prenderei a calci la dentiera, ridicolo.
ma i figli dove sono?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ecco, questo non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo.....
> *ma poi.....sto tizio avrà tipo 60 anni....ma cosa corteggia????*
> io gli prenderei a calci la dentiera, ridicolo.
> ma i figli dove sono?


scusa , non capito...a sessant'anni non si può corteggiare la moglie?dentiera?
il concetto di brunetta era un altro, credo


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , non capito...a sessant'anni non si può corteggiare la moglie?dentiera?
> il concetto di brunetta era un altro, credo


nono, era proprio questo, te lo assicuro.
magari, invece di corteggiarla ora,
poteva evitare di fare il cretino, prima e più volte,
 con gente che ha 20 anni di meno,
e cui, presumibilmente, di lui non frega un cazzo,
 e starsene in pace con sua moglie,
che gli vuole bene.
o sbaglio?
confermo, ridicolo.
evidentemente ha bisogno di sentirsi ancora
attraente, lui.
la moglie non gli bastava.
non è abbastanza giovane.
quindi, calci nella dentiera.
altro che corteggiamenti.
cos'è, la prende per scema?
dopo 44 anni e vari tradimenti, corteggiamenti????


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> nono, era proprio questo, te lo assicuro.
> magari, invece di corteggiarla ora,
> poteva evitare di fare il cretino, prima e più volte,
> con gente che ha 20 anni di meno,
> ...


si parlava di quanto sia fuori luogo che lui ora corteggi la moglie.
ma questo lo sarebbe anche se fosse più giovane


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si parlava di quanto sia fuori luogo che lui ora corteggi la moglie.
> ma questo lo sarebbe anche se fosse più giovane


ah sicuramente,
ma alla sua età, considerato che aspira a 'farsi' gente
con 20 anni di meno, diventa oltremodo
offensivo e ridicolo lui.
una macchietta di uomo.
chissà le donne che corteggia 
come se la ridono alle sue spalle,
mentre lui si ringalluzzisce tutto.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

insomma Minerva,
qua non mi pare si parli di un sessantenne (ovvero
un quarantenne)
trascurato dalla moglie, che, dopo una vita di routine e sacrificio 
in casa, ha incontrato un'altra sessantenne (quarantenne) che gli dava
finalmente affetto e qualche emozione, si è intenerito, ha tradito, e poi
magari ha riflettuto, sofferto....compreso che con la moglie ha condiviso comunque tanto
e magari c'era del buono, del lavoro fatto assieme, e ora cerca di recuperare
perché comunque le ha sempre voluto bene, e dalla routine si può uscire assieme.
qua si mi pare si tratti di uno che da anni 'corteggia' in giro gente molto più
giovane per pettinarsi l'ego, e poi, quando si vede col culo a terra, 
 ha l'ardire di riservare lo stesso trattamento alla moglie.
Ma che pensi ai nipotini!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Il punto non è questo secondo me  Horby . Il punto é il narcisismo. Amarax lo sta appagando mostrandogli di tenere a lui nonostante i suoi comportamenti. Questo appaga il suo io. Terrificante per chi non è narcisista.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il punto non è questo secondo me  Horby . Il punto é il narcisismo. Amarax lo sta appagando mostrandogli di tenere a lui nonostante i suoi comportamenti. Questo appaga il suo io. Terrificante per chi non è narcisista.


si ma ok, questo assodato.
quindi, per me, un narcisista andrebbe ridicolizzato,
sminuito.
Amarax dovrebbe più o meno vederlo come lo vedo io.
un poveretto che, invece di pensare ai nipotini,
corre dietro a donne più giovani,
immaginiamo con quali penosi risultati....
e poi corteggia :rotfl: la moglie come 
nulla fosse.
Rimane tuttavia il fatto che lei ci tiene,
lei è dentro la situazione e soffre.
A quanto leggo sono anni e anni.
Come potrebbe uscirne?
Cosa davvero la frena?
Potrebbe cambiare prospettiva su quest'uomo?
Le risposte non ci sono.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2014)

Insomma Amarax non se ne andrà neanche stavolta?


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma Amarax non se ne andrà neanche stavolta?


Io la capisco, 44 anni insieme. Lo so che non e' giusto soccombere. Ma e' difficilissimo chiudere quella porta.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io la capisco, 44 anni insieme. Lo so che non e' giusto soccombere. Ma e' difficilissimo chiudere quella porta.


Sindrome di Stoccolma,insomma


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sindrome di Stoccolma,insomma



Un po' tutto.

Fai i conti.

Eta'    conta moltissimo e noi donne  siamo svantaggiate dopo gli anta, soprattutto se sono sessanta. Capita di incontrare qualcuno anche dopo ma e' piu' facile per chi non esce da un matrimonio e lungo una vita.

Cambiamenti    trovare casa, cambiare amici, dire ai figli che ti separi, spiegare il perche' cercando di salvare la faccia al marito. 

Paura di restare soli, soprattutto facendo i conti con l'eta' ed il timore di eventuali malattie che in due si sopportano meglio.

Rabbia.

Delusione.

Nel caso di AMARAX la rabbia di aver perdonato un primo tradimento,  aver sprecato altri anni, ritrovarsi con un p​ugno di mosche in mano dopo nove anni dalla prima scoperta.  

L'unica cosa su cui io non mi ritrovo e' il confronto.  Nonostante la piccolina di mio marito avesse 30 anni meno e fosse bella non ho mai fatto  confronti  e sofferto della cosa. Mi sono sentita migliore di lei. Mai invidiata. Mi fa pure pena per aver sprecato a 24 anni quasi sei anni inutilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un po' tutto.
> 
> Fai i conti.
> *
> ...


Dove starebbe il vantaggio di incontrare un altro (se non per una relazione leggera)?
Altroché se se ne trovano!
Una moglie costa meno di una badante.
Un compagno vero è più difficile da trovare. O si ha la "fortuna" di incontrare un vedovo o è più facile trovare sposati in vena di varietà e quelli soli sono il più della volta "strani".
Ma non credo proprio che il problema di Amarax sia quello.
Lei ha un forte senso della famiglia che la farebbe sentire colpevole di fronte ai figli che, probabilmente, si domandano perché resiste o magari pensano che i vantaggi sociali ed economici siano determinanti.


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un po' tutto.
> 
> Fai i conti.
> 
> ...


Vale anche per noi quello che dici per noi intendo maschietti di età superiore ai sessanta


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vale anche per noi quello che dici per noi intendo maschietti di età superiore ai sessanta



Ancora di piu' per voi.:up:


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ancora di piu' per voi.:up:


Sai perchènoi di una certa età abituati dalle mammine a non fare nulla , se uno divorzia siamo nel panico non sapremmo cucinare, lavare i piatti ( un po mi arrangio), stirare e ordinare la casa e poi quando ci si ammala che credete i figli sarebbero presenti in sostanza è una tragedia meglio stare in casa e sopportare e fare finta di niente ci si guadagna


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai perchènoi di una certa età abituati dalle mammine a non fare nulla , se uno divorzia siamo nel panico non sapremmo cucinare, lavare i piatti ( un po mi arrangio), stirare e ordinare la casa e poi quando ci si ammala che credete i figli sarebbero presenti in sostanza è una tragedia meglio stare in casa e sopportare e fare finta di niente ci si guadagna


Questo post è da incorniciare per Amarax


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post è da incorniciare per Amarax


come si vuol dire " è tutta esperienza di vita" :angelo:


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un po' tutto.
> 
> Fai i conti.
> 
> ...


Ok.   a questo punto evita però di dire che tra 3 giorni te ne vai,quando sai per primo/a che non lo fai nè lo farai.

puoi maledire il destino quanto vuoi perchè t'è capitata una carogna,ma se non hai la forza di chiudere davvero, tanto vale farsene una ragione.

tanto se st'uomo ha più di 60 anni,non so per quanto tempo potrà fare il fenomeno con donne di 30-40 anni e dicono che la vendetta sia un piatto che si serve freddo.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove starebbe il vantaggio di incontrare un altro (se non per una relazione leggera)?
> Altroché se se ne trovano!
> Una moglie costa meno di una badante.
> Un compagno vero è più difficile da trovare. O si ha la "fortuna" di incontrare un vedovo o è più facile trovare sposati in vena di varietà e quelli soli sono il più della volta "strani".
> ...



Il vantaggio di incontrare un altro, se giusto, sarebbe quello di non ritrovarsi soli, per chi ha vissuto una vita in famiglia e' molto.
Se si innamorasse nuovamente e corrisposta le servirebbe per dimenticare l'amarezza degli ultimi dieci anni.

So benissimo che e' difficile trovarlo compatibile. Quelli (apparentemente) ok sono impegnati.

Certo,  al momento non e' quello che serve ad AMARAX ma di trovare il coraggio di decidere ma,  dopo farebbe i conti con una situazione a cui non e' abituata. Quindi puo' 'anche' aver paura della solitudine.

Pensavo proprio ad una mia amica che si e' SPOSATA A 65 anni e si, ha sposato un vedovo, da farci dieci firme, bellissimo uomo, ingegnere, SIMPATICO,  benestante, innamorato e sono felici. Lui quasi geloso perche' lei va d'accordissimo con la figlia DI LUI e spariscono per giornate intere con la carta di credito. Scherzi a parte una bella famiglia, lei pero' non era mai stata sposata, non ne voleva sapere. Insegnante elementare in pensione da UNA VITA.

Sul fatto di dirlo è spiegarlo ai figli non saprei perche' non conosco la situazione famigliare/patrimoniale pero'  mi/le auguro non siano egoisti da mettere i loro interessi davanti alla sofferenza della madre.  Lo spero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il vantaggio di incontrare un altro, se giusto, sarebbe quello di non ritrovarsi soli, per chi ha vissuto una vita in famiglia e' molto.
> Se si innamorasse nuovamente e corrisposta le servirebbe per dimenticare l'amarezza degli ultimi dieci anni.
> 
> So benissimo che e' difficile trovarlo compatibile. Quelli (apparentemente) ok sono impegnati.
> ...


Dov'è il problema di essere sole?
Tu stai sola mesi.
Ci sono persone che non si sono mai sposate e non hanno figli; per queste potrebbe esserci un problema di solitudine. Non c'è perché altrimenti compagnia l'avrebbero cercata e trovata a suo tempo.
Amarax ha due figli e il senso della vita sono loro.
Sai che compagnia uno così!
Ha detto che trova casa e se ne va (anche se avrebbe tutti i diritti di restare nella sua casa) non vedo perché non crederle.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai perchènoi di una certa età abituati dalle mammine a non fare nulla , se uno divorzia siamo nel panico non sapremmo cucinare, lavare i piatti ( un po mi arrangio), stirare e ordinare la casa e poi quando ci si ammala che credete i figli sarebbero presenti in sostanza è una tragedia meglio stare in casa e sopportare e fare finta di niente ci si guadagna



Di mio marito posso dire tutto ma non che non saprebbe gestirsi. Cucina, fa la spesa, lava i piatti, ordinato, NON stira ma non e' un dramma. 

Il dramma secondo me della solitudine arriva se ci si ammala, e' una condizione in cui avere qualcuno vicino fa molto molto piacere, non e' solo questione di essere aiutati, di aiuto morale, compagnia, diciamo che e' piu' importante avere un compagno o una compagna a 70/80 anni che a 30/40.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dov'è il problema di essere sole?
> Tu stai sola mesi.
> Ci sono persone che non si sono mai sposate e non hanno figli; per queste potrebbe esserci un problema di solitudine. Non c'è perché altrimenti compagnia l'avrebbero cercata e trovata a suo tempo.
> Amarax ha due figli e il senso della vita sono loro.
> ...



Io non ho assolutamente detto che non le credo, inoltre la conosco pochissimo,  non c'ero ai tempi. Le credo e credo sia difficile, non impossibile.

Si, io sono sola ,mesi e mesi, per scelta, ma sto bene.

Quando a gennaio sono stata malissimo, un mese, non mi reggevo in piedi, sola non c'è l'avrei fatta.  
Fortunatamente sono riuscita a rientrare e mio marito mi ha assistita e curata.
ovvio che sei sola trovi un rimedio. Ma tuo MARITO e' meglio di un infermiera o una badante.
Sui figli speri sempre di non dover contare per non essere un peso. Sono il senso di tutta la tua vita ma vuoi essere tu di aiuto per loro.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok.   a questo punto evita però di dire che tra 3 giorni te ne vai,quando sai per primo/a che non lo fai nè lo farai.
> 
> puoi maledire il destino quanto vuoi perchè t'è capitata una carogna,ma se non hai la forza di chiudere davvero, tanto vale farsene una ragione.
> 
> tanto se st'uomo ha più di 60 anni,non so per quanto tempo potrà fare il fenomeno con donne di 30-40 anni e dicono che la vendetta sia un piatto che si serve freddo.



Magari se ne va davvero. Qui puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi, serve a sfogarsi.  

Sul fatto dell'eta'  con il viagra si sentono ringalluzziti. Mio marito non lo aveva mai preso in considerazione ma con una 24enne.......

Sarebbe interessante un indagine sull'eta' in cui si smette di tradire ma temo sia molto molto molto elevata.

A CHI L'HA VISTO ogni  tanto trattano il caso di una donna sparita in Sicilia,  credo,  cornificata dal marito che credo abbia superato i 75 anni e continua a frequentare 40enni.  

Lui si rifiutava di chiudere l'autolavaggio,  motivo della litigata e probabile omicidio,  perche' nel retro aveva l'alcova.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho assolutamente detto che non le credo, inoltre la conosco pochissimo,  non c'ero ai tempi. Le credo e credo sia difficile, non impossibile.
> 
> Si, io sono sola ,mesi e mesi, per scelta, ma sto bene.
> 
> ...


Tu l'hai perdonato e non lo sai.
A me l'idea di essere assistita da mio marito mi fa preferire l'eutanasia.
Mi è successo di stare male.
Ho fatto conto sui figli.
Come loro fanno conto su di me.
Come succede alle vedove.:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai perchènoi di una certa età abituati dalle mammine a non fare nulla , se uno divorzia siamo nel panico non sapremmo cucinare, lavare i piatti ( un po mi arrangio), stirare e ordinare la casa e poi quando ci si ammala che credete i figli sarebbero presenti in sostanza è una tragedia meglio stare in casa e sopportare e fare finta di niente ci si guadagna


che tristezza


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu l'hai perdonato e non lo sai.
> A me l'idea di essere assistita da mio marito mi fa preferire l'eutanasia.
> Mi è successo di stare male.
> Ho fatto conto sui figli.
> ...



Dici che l'ho PERDONATO?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari se ne va davvero. Qui puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi, serve a sfogarsi.
> 
> Sul fatto dell'eta'  con il viagra si sentono ringalluzziti. Mio marito non lo aveva mai preso in considerazione ma con una 24enne.......
> 
> ...


che personaggio .
il giorno della scomparsa le telecamere lo hanno immortalata con una tanica gigantesca sopra l'auto...tanica che guarda caso si è rotta e non si trova più.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

comunque io desidero essere eventualmente assistita da mio marito solo se conservo ancora la stima nei suoi confronti , altrimenti meglio la guardia medica


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che personaggio .
> il giorno della scomparsa le telecamere lo hanno immortalata con una tanica gigantesca sopra l'auto...tanica che guarda caso si è rotta e non si trova più.


Infatti. Quanti anni ha secondo te LUI?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Quanti anni ha secondo te LUI?


sugli ottanta


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sugli ottanta



Viagra a gogo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dici che l'ho PERDONATO?


Sì.
Farsi curare è il maggior segno di fiducia.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Farsi curare è il maggior segno di fiducia.




Devo pensarci. Non stavo in piedi, letteralmente. Mi ha fatto 24 iniezioni.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Viagra a gogo.


pensa il mio secondo ex marito prendeva il viagra a 33 anni
(senza dirmelo!!!!)
il tizio di chi l'ha visto me lo ricordo anche io, un fenomeno.
ma poi dove le trovava le trentenni? le pagava?


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> pensa il mio secondo ex marito prendeva il viagra a 33 anni
> (senza dirmelo!!!!)
> il tizio di chi l'ha visto me lo ricordo anche io, un fenomeno.
> ma poi dove le trovava le trentenni? le pagava?



Sembra di no.

Riguardo al viagra sembra siano molti i giovani che ne abusano.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra di no.
> 
> Riguardo al viagra sembra siano molti i giovani che ne abusano.


ahhhh....ecco vedi, quelle persone sono il contrario di me.

si, infatti il suo problema era psicologico, ma non voleva curarsi.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ahhhh....ecco vedi, quelle persone sono il contrario di me.
> 
> si, infatti il suo problema era psicologico, ma non voleva curarsi.



In che senso il contrario di te, che li vuoi piu' GIOVANI? 

Dopo aver provato ti capisco.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In che senso il contrario di te, che li vuoi piu' GIOVANI?
> 
> Dopo aver provato ti capisco.


No, nel senso che a loro piace il sesso con chiunque.
(un ottantenne assassino.....)
A me con praticamente nessuno.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, nel senso che a loro piace il sesso con chiunque.
> (un ottantenne assassino.....)
> A me con praticamente nessuno.



Non e' detto. Magari a loro piace con uomini maturi.

Perche' dici che non ti piace con nessuno?

Ti piaceva con tuo marito, ti piace con Altro. Che motivo hai di fartelo piacere con ALTRI? 

Io non mi sono mai posta il problema. Mi sembra normale mi piaccia farlo con chi mi attrae ma non devo collezionare uomini.

Secondo me ti fai un problema che non esiste.


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' detto. Magari a loro piace con uomini maturi.
> 
> Perche' dici che non ti piace con nessuno?
> 
> ...


Be ma 17 anni senza sesso dai 25 ai 42 ......


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be ma 17 anni senza sesso dai 25 ai 42 ......



Che ti e' SUCCESSO? 

Io non ho mai smesso a parte il periodo post-parto. E durante le litigate post tradimento ma per poche settimane.

Magari lo hai scritto ma non lo ricordo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu l'hai perdonato e non lo sai.
> A me l'idea di essere assistita da mio marito mi fa preferire l'eutanasia.
> Mi è successo di stare male.
> Ho fatto conto sui figli.
> ...


Arrivi tardi l'ho detto io ieri


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi l'ho detto io ieri


:bleble:


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che ti e' SUCCESSO?
> 
> Io non ho mai smesso a parte il periodo post-parto. E durante le litigate post tradimento ma per poche settimane.
> 
> Magari lo hai scritto ma non lo ricordo.


Cioe' appena dopo che tuo marito ti aveva tradita per anni tu ci facevi sesso?

 A 25 anni ho lasciato il mio primo marito, a 41 ho conosciuto A,
con cui poi ci sono problemi....che ho spiegato.
quindi sarei stata senza sesso per tutti quegli anni, secondo il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che ricominciare la vita puoi cambiarla a quell'età. In meglio nel suo caso, se mettesse da parte il marito. Ma sono discorsi un filo oziosi, nel senso che forse cambierebbe in meglio per me ma non per lei, che se sta ancora con quest'uomo è piuttosto evidente che lo fa per dipendenza, del tipo affettivo. Mettici pure l'insicurezza ed ecco completato il quadro. Tipo Circe meno estrema.


c
redo anche io che ci sia una dipendenza affettiva e la prova è il comportamento di lui che non appena vede amarax determinata subito la corteggia ben sapendo che ciò basta a fugare qualsiasi sua reazione concreta.
Amarax fatti forza, vai in quell'appartamentino di cui hai detto. attenzione che lui metterà in campo tutte le armi che conosce bene per incatenarti nuovamente a sè. Meglio soli che continuamente umiliati


----------



## disincantata (14 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cioe' appena dopo che tuo marito ti aveva tradita per anni tu ci facevi sesso?
> 
> A 25 anni ho lasciato il mio primo marito, a 41 ho conosciuto A,
> con cui poi ci sono problemi....che ho spiegato.
> quindi sarei stata senza sesso per tutti quegli anni, secondo il tuo ragionamento.


Per 
Nell'immediato sono partita per  il mare, sola. Poi sono tornata e ci ho fatto delle litigate furiose,  poi ero ancora innamorata e si, ci ho fatto sesso.  Poi ho trovato l'amico. Per un po' solo con l'amico, poi con entrambi, meno con l'amico, molto molto meno.

Pero' io non ho mai fatto sesso con chi capita e mai con chi non mi piaceva. 36 anni fedele.

Tanto sesso con lui lo facevo anche QUANDO mi tradiva a mia  insaputa.    Comune a tutti i traditi.


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2014)

Scusatemi sono stata senza wifi e dallo smartphone non sono riuscita a rispondere . Nessuna novità sostanziale se non che mi sta "corteggiando". Ha detto che sono la sua vita...la sua serenità. :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per una insicura no. Trent'anni in meno ti danno la certezza di piacer gli da impazzire se te lo fa credere o se addirittura perde la testa.
> 
> Un coetaneo o quasi ne trova molte altre se vuole della stessa eta'.
> 
> ...



Essere più vecchia o sapere che il tuo lui se ne va a letto con una più giovane di 20 anni ti distrugge. È più di un disagio. Ti guardi allo specchio oppure ti vedi le braccia con i segni della mancanza di tonicita ...e vorresti sprofondare


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Scusatemi sono stata senza wifi e dallo smartphone non sono riuscita a rispondere . Nessuna novità sostanziale se non che mi sta "corteggiando". Ha detto che sono la sua vita...la sua serenità. :unhappy:


sa quali corde toccare per farti cedere.   sicura che sia amore e non dipendenza quello di cui parliamo?

perchè più una donna innamorata e delusa mi pari una prigioniera rassegnata


----------



## Horny (15 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per
> Nell'immediato sono partita per  il mare, sola. Poi sono tornata e ci ho fatto delle litigate furiose,  poi ero ancora innamorata e si, ci ho fatto sesso.  Poi ho trovato l'amico. Per un po' solo con l'amico, poi con entrambi, meno con l'amico, molto molto meno.
> 
> Pero' io non ho mai fatto sesso con chi capita e mai con chi non mi piaceva. 36 anni fedele.
> ...


ah io purtroppo si.
comunque disi, la mia non era affatto una critica, anzi.
solo io non ne sarei stata capace, credo.
ma non so .....finché non capita non puoi dire.
comunque io pure sono fedelissima,
mai tradito nessuno.
sono contenta, credo che l'amico ti abbia fatto bene:up:


----------



## Horny (15 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Essere più vecchia o sapere che il tuo lui se ne va a letto con una più giovane di 20 anni ti distrugge. È più di un disagio. Ti guardi allo specchio oppure ti vedi le braccia con i segni della mancanza di tonicita ...e vorresti sprofondare


Cara,
ma io non posso leggere questo.
ma quel verme sa come ti fa sentire?
e poi mi si criticava perché scrivevo di dentiere
e nipotini....
guarda che la figura del vecchio bavoso la fa lui!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Essere più vecchia o sapere che il tuo lui se ne va a letto con una più giovane di 20 anni ti distrugge. È più di un disagio. Ti guardi allo specchio oppure ti vedi le braccia con i segni della mancanza di tonicita ...e vorresti sprofondare


Ecco io quando leggo queste cose resto basita. Io non mi capacito davvero. Ma il problema puó essere davvero che la persona con cui vi ha tradito è piu figa o giovane di voi?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io quando leggo queste cose resto basita. Io non mi capacito davvero. Ma il problema puó essere davvero che la persona con cui vi ha tradito è piu figa o giovane di voi?


Tu avrai un'autostima a prova di bomba ma le persone normali (anche con alta autostima) sono consapevoli dei propri difetti e degli effetti del trascorrere del tempo.
Questi aspetti ti disturbano ma ci passi sopra perché hai la consapevolezza di valere come persona, madre, lavoratrice, amica ecc.
Però non ti fa piacere ugualmente vedere quegli aspetti che non ti piacciono ma il sapere che c'è chi ti vuole bene ugualmente, perché anche lui ha le tue stesse insicurezze, ti rassicura.
Poi scopri che lui frequenta chi questi difetti e questi segni del tempo non li ha.
A lui il tuo apprezzamento non basta.
E lui ti disconferma di essere accettata e amata.
Come puoi pensare che essere traditi e con persone più giovani sia irrilevante?
E' una disconferma della persona e del valore in toto non solo della propria gradevolezza ma anche del valore del proprio amore.

Amarax ti sta manipolando.


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Essere più vecchia o sapere che il tuo lui se ne va a letto con una più giovane di 20 anni ti distrugge. È più di un disagio. Ti guardi allo specchio oppure ti vedi le braccia con i segni della mancanza di tonicita ...e vorresti sprofondare



Mi dispiace che tu ti senta così. 

Io ne ho addirittura 30 meno di lei, ma guardo lui e mi chiedo 'ma quella ci VEDE? ', io per lui sono fin troppo bella anche a 60, infatti mi sono trovata l'amico di 45, oggi 46, molto piu' bello di mio marito e con un fisico eccezionale.

Non devi proprio pensare al fatto che sia andato a letto con una giovane.  Non e' affatto detto  che siano migliori di te, meno ancora a letto.

Tuo marito guardalo in mutande appena si sveglia. O quando ha problemi di pressione e colesterolo. 

Sul fatto poi che tu gli dia serenita' io lo manderei affanculo  all'istante.

Non sei una polizza assicurativa. Sei sua moglie, la madre dei suoi figli. La sua donna.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu avrai un'autostima a prova di bomba ma le persone normali (anche con alta autostima) sono consapevoli dei propri difetti e degli effetti del trascorrere del tempo.
> Questi aspetti ti disturbano ma ci passi sopra perché hai la consapevolezza di valere come persona, madre, lavoratrice, amica ecc.
> Però non ti fa piacere ugualmente vedere quegli aspetti che non ti piacciono ma il sapere che c'è chi ti vuole bene ugualmente, perché anche lui ha le tue stesse insicurezze, ti rassicura.
> Poi scopri che lui frequenta chi questi difetti e questi segni del tempo non li ha.
> ...


Io non ho un'auto stima a prova di bomba e ho 8.200 difetti fisici. Ma quello che mi farebbe male di un tradimento é che abbia conosciuto una persona più in gamba di me, che l'ha fatto star meglio di come lo faccio sentire io. Se mi tradisce perché rincorre un bel fisico puo andare a cagare all'istante. Oltre al fatto che ha perso la mia stima in maniera irrecuperabile.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho un'auto stima a prova di bomba e ho 8.200 difetti fisici. Ma quello che mi farebbe male di un tradimento é che abbia conosciuto una persona più in gamba di me, che l'ha fatto star meglio di come lo faccio sentire io. Se mi tradisce perché rincorre un bel fisico puo andare a cagare all'istante. Oltre al fatto che ha perso la mia stima in maniera irrecuperabile.


Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
Il pensare che l'altra persona possa essere più in gamba di me (cosa che non mi ha mai sfiorata  anche perché le conoscevo tutte) penso che sarebbe più devastante.
In ogni caso è da mandare a cagare, eh.
In un caso perché è pirla, nell'altro perché è stronzo oppure perché è pirla e stronzo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> Il pensare che l'altra persona possa essere più in gamba di me (cosa che non mi ha mai sfiorata  anche perché le conoscevo tutte) penso che sarebbe più devastante.
> In ogni caso è da mandare a cagare, eh.
> In un caso perché è pirla, nell'altro perché è stronzo oppure perché è pirla e stronzo.


Penso che il mio modo di vedere sia sempre dovuto alla scarsa importanza che do all'aspetto fisico.
Io al contrario di Disi ho tradito con uno che aveva 16 anni in più di mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che il mio modo di vedere sia sempre dovuto alla scarsa importanza che do all'aspetto fisico.
> Io al contrario di Disi ho tradito con uno che aveva 16 anni in più di mio marito


Dici così perché non hai provato la situazione.
Io mene fregavo bellamente e continuo a essere piuttosto indifferente nella considerazione delle persone. Per me stessa è diverso.
Ma se vieni tradita si scatenano cose che non immagini prima.


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok.   a questo punto evita però di dire che tra 3 giorni te ne vai,quando sai per primo/a che non lo fai nè lo farai.
> 
> puoi maledire il destino quanto vuoi perchè t'è capitata una carogna,ma se non hai la forza di chiudere davvero, tanto vale farsene una ragione.
> 
> tanto se st'uomo ha più di 60 anni,non so per quanto tempo potrà fare il fenomeno con donne di 30-40 anni e dicono che la vendetta sia un piatto che si serve freddo.


Da incorniciare anche questo.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu ti senta così.
> 
> Io ne ho addirittura 30 meno di lei, ma guardo lui e mi chiedo 'ma quella ci VEDE? ', io per lui sono fin troppo bella anche a 60, infatti mi sono trovata l'amico di 45, oggi 46, molto piu' bello di mio marito e con un fisico eccezionale.
> 
> ...



30 più di lei ? se no il problema non si pone. Almeno credo. Non lo so disincantata...so che odio guardarmi. 
Mio marito , a voce di popolo, donna delle pulizie inclusa, è un bell'uomo .
L'aspetto intimo che può essere meno romantico lo ha per certo in casa , quindi, al riparo da occhi estranei.

Il problema non è solo questo. E' che io sono stanca e per un motivo o l'altro non combino niente.
In questi giorni, a parte il lavoro e , c'è stato un piattume esasperante. 
La sera mi chiede di andare a dormire in camera da letto, io rifiuto e mi chiudo nella stanza di mio figlio. Basta. Quindi di che donna parliamo?di chi sarei la donna?
mi ripugna quello che ha fatto in giro e sono stressata dalla vita che conduco...non ho trovato una casa veramente decente per vivere tranquilla. Ho solo un invito da un'amica single che mi ospiterebbe per qualche settimana. Ma come faccio dopo? devo cambiare obiettivo e vedere se ci sono residence? boh !


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> 30 più di lei ? se no il problema non si pone. Almeno credo. Non lo so disincantata...so che odio guardarmi.
> Mio marito , a voce di popolo, donna delle pulizie inclusa, è un bell'uomo .
> L'aspetto intimo che può essere meno romantico lo ha per certo in casa , quindi, al riparo da occhi estranei.
> 
> ...


qualche settimana è già una base di partenza ed un residence è una buona soluzione a breve termine.

un bilocale o trilocale si trova,prima o poi.   intanto ti toglieresti dall'incubo


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho un'auto stima a prova di bomba e ho 8.200 difetti fisici. Ma quello che mi farebbe male di un tradimento é che abbia conosciuto una persona più in gamba di me, che l'ha fatto star meglio di come lo faccio sentire io. Se mi tradisce perché rincorre un bel fisico puo andare a cagare all'istante. *Oltre al fatto che ha perso la mia stima in maniera irrecuperabile.*


Già. Ma mi ha fatto mettere in discussione...ora non stimo molto nemmeno me.
 Se sono stata tradita sistematicamente non valgo molto ? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu avrai un'autostima a prova di bomba ma le persone normali (anche con alta autostima) sono consapevoli dei propri difetti e degli effetti del trascorrere del tempo.
> Questi aspetti ti disturbano ma ci passi sopra perché hai la consapevolezza di valere come persona, madre, lavoratrice, amica ecc.
> Però non ti fa piacere ugualmente vedere quegli aspetti che non ti piacciono ma il sapere che c'è chi ti vuole bene ugualmente, perché anche lui ha le tue stesse insicurezze, ti rassicura.
> Poi scopri che lui frequenta chi questi difetti e questi segni del tempo non li ha.
> ...


 ci sta riuscendo? non lo so. Ho alti e bassi notevoli. 
Ora sto cercando di interessarmi ai prossimi giorni. Me ne vado da sola ad un convegno mio. Spero di sentirmi meglio.
4 giorni fuori casa e non rispondo nemmeno al telefono



perplesso ha detto:


> qualche settimana è già una base di partenza ed un residence è una buona soluzione a breve termine.
> 
> un bilocale o trilocale si trova,prima o poi.   intanto ti toglieresti dall'incubo


avevo adocchiato 3 possibilità. Ma che zone terribili!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> 30 più di lei ? se no il problema non si pone. Almeno credo. Non lo so disincantata...so che odio guardarmi.
> Mio marito , a voce di popolo, donna delle pulizie inclusa, è un bell'uomo .
> L'aspetto intimo che può essere meno romantico lo ha per certo in casa , quindi, al riparo da occhi estranei.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che anche immaginando/progettando di chiudere tu lo fai da una posizione di debolezza, come se fossi la serva licenziata.
Ma tu sei la moglie e hai dei diritti legali, consuetudinari e morali.
E' lui che se ne deve andare!
Se poi tu scegli di andartene perché ti sarebbe anche più comodo per il lavoro puoi adottare questa scelta logistica ma deve essere concordata legalmente.
Sei andata da un avvocato?
Un avvocato prende in mano la situazione fa lui tutti i passi necessari anche quello di richiedere una divisione dei beni comuni che ti fornisca i contanti necessari per acquistare una casa.
Ci mancherebbe altro che tu debba uscire di casa con una mano avanti e l'altra dietro (non so scriverlo in napoletano) per quel tuo malinteso senso di orgoglio che hai.
Devi andare da un avvocato.
Ci sono avvocati nel forum, anche in zona, che possono fornirti nominativi di matrimonialisti che non siano amici di famiglia.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che anche immaginando/progettando di chiudere tu lo fai da una posizione di debolezza, come se fossi la serva licenziata.
> Ma tu sei la moglie e hai dei diritti legali, consuetudinari e morali.
> E' lui che se ne deve andare!
> Se poi tu scegli di andartene perché ti sarebbe anche più comodo per il lavoro puoi adottare questa scelta logistica ma deve essere concordata legalmente.
> ...



Avvocati ancora no.
Ne contattai uno anni fa, una donna giudicata molto bene nel mio ambiente lavorativo. Pensavo di tornarci ma ...troppi casini da appianare . 
Bru...devo decidermi a chiudere la porta o dietro di me o dietro di lui


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Avvocati ancora no.
> Ne contattai uno anni fa, una donna giudicata molto bene nel mio ambiente lavorativo. Pensavo di tornarci ma ...troppi casini da appianare .
> Bru...devo decidermi a chiudere la porta o dietro di me o dietro di lui


 Sembri uno che vuol fare l'arrosto ma non va dal macellaio.
Si va dall'avvocato e si seguono le sue indicazioni.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembri uno che vuol fare l'arrosto ma non va dal macellaio.
> Si va dall'avvocato e si seguono le sue indicazioni.



In  queste settimane mi sono "spenta". Non ho fatto più niente. Non riesco a scrollarmi da dosso quest'apatia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> In  queste settimane mi sono "spenta". Non ho fatto più niente. Non riesco a scrollarmi da dosso quest'apatia.


E' una forma depressiva. Naturale, dato le circostanze.
Vai dall'avvocato.
Ti toglierebbe anche quella sensazione di debolezza e di disistima.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> 30 più di lei ? se no il problema non si pone. Almeno credo. Non lo so disincantata...so che odio guardarmi.
> Mio marito , a voce di popolo, donna delle pulizie inclusa, è un bell'uomo .
> L'aspetto intimo che può essere meno romantico lo ha per certo in casa , quindi, al riparo da occhi estranei.
> 
> ...



Si, 30 piu' di lei, per errore ho scritto meno, proprio 30, ma questo nel tradimento a parte lo schifo perche' e' piu' giovane di nostra figlia, non mi ha minimamente toccata. 

Io non penso che nel tuo caso il problema sia ne la bellezza di tuo marito, ne delle sue amanti, ma il fatto che lui non cambi stile di vita.

Non hai scelta quindi. Per stare bene devi lasciarlo.   Pero' ha ragione Brunetta, non devi partire gia' con l'idea di andartene.

Non conosco la vostra situazione pero' potresti procurarti le prove dei suoi tradimenti e pretendere se ne vada lui, se non te la senti che almeno ci pensi lui a trovarti e pagarti casa.  

Il fatto poi che lui sia un seriale non significa affatto che tu non vali.  Solo che lui ha quel vizio.   

Io resto del parere che non e' tanto la bellezza ma la posizione,  il ruolo,  a permettergli tanto bengodi. 

Non trovarti piu' scuse, agisci, hai perso fin troppi anni dietro ad un illusione.  

Io comincerei dal procurarmi   prove   legali. 

POI HAI UN LAVORO,  gia' quello riempie la vita, dei figli.   Non sei sola.  Forza!


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2014)

Grazie. Cercherò di fare qualcosa...per me.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Grazie. Cercherò di fare qualcosa...per me.



Mi raccomando, non devi avere paura.  Non perdi niente oltre quello che purtroppo gia' non hai piu'.  Anzi, potrai ritrovare stima in te stessa.  Incontrare amici.  E perche' no, una persona adatta a te in futuro.


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, non devi avere paura.  Non perdi niente oltre quello che purtroppo gia' non hai piu'.  Anzi, potrai ritrovare stima in te stessa.  Incontrare amici.  E perche' no, una persona adatta a te in futuro.


è proprio vero che la saggezza si raggiunge con l'età , non mi piace la parola quoto ,posso dire ti stimo molto:up:


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> è proprio vero che la saggezza si raggiunge con l'età , non mi piace la parola quoto ,posso dire ti stimo molto:up:


:up:


----------



## Palladiano (4 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Grazie. Cercherò di fare qualcosa...per me.


Eh ma devi crederci amarax.


----------



## Amarax (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, non devi avere paura.  Non perdi niente oltre quello che purtroppo gia' non hai piu'.  Anzi, potrai ritrovare stima in te stessa.  Incontrare amici.  E perche' no, una persona adatta a te in futuro.


 Certo che se si blocca il Wi-Fi freccia rossa è peggio che a casa .
saltato tutto quello che avevo scritto...in sintesi grazie. Ho 4 giorni di libertà e sono intenzionata a godermeli!:facepalm:


----------



## aristocat (4 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Certo che se si blocca il Wi-Fi freccia rossa è peggio che a casa .
> saltato tutto quello che avevo scritto...in sintesi grazie. Ho 4 giorni di libertà e sono intenzionata a godermeli!:facepalm:


Relax?... E poi?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Certo che se si blocca il Wi-Fi freccia rossa è peggio che a casa .
> saltato tutto quello che avevo scritto...in sintesi grazie. Ho 4 giorni di libertà e sono intenzionata a godermeli!:facepalm:


questo sì che è parlare


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Certo che se si blocca il Wi-Fi freccia rossa è peggio che a casa .
> saltato tutto quello che avevo scritto...in sintesi grazie. Ho 4 giorni di libertà e sono intenzionata a godermeli!:facepalm:



Ovunque tu sia rilassati e recupera la forza.  Un abbraccio.:up:


----------



## Amarax (12 Novembre 2014)

Innanzi tutto mi scuso perché non riesco ad essere presente per le storie di chi vive il forum. E' un periodo difficile anche al lavoro.
La mia situazione si è complicata ulteriormente. Un figlio si trasferisce all'estero. Parte a metà mese. Che faccio? gli sconvolgo la vita?
Problemi di salute mia. Radiografie da fare e test immunologici da fare. Non l'ho nemmeno detto a casa a nessuno. Tutti devono seguire la loro vita . Tutti.
Lavoro? Una stronza nel corso di un litigio( non avuto con me ) ha sparato a zero su tutto il gruppo. Risultato? ha buttato fuori che io ho le corna. 
Disperata? No. Annientata.
Che faccio?
Perché non so reagire alle cattiverie che mi fanno?


----------



## Amarax (12 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Relax?... E poi?


...solita , se non peggiore, vita. 4 giorni soli poi peggio di prima


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto mi scuso perché non riesco ad essere presente per le storie di chi vive il forum. E' un periodo difficile anche al lavoro.
> La mia situazione si è complicata ulteriormente. Un figlio si trasferisce all'estero. Parte a metà mese. Che faccio? gli sconvolgo la vita?
> Problemi di salute mia. Radiografie da fare e test immunologici da fare. Non l'ho nemmeno detto a casa a nessuno. Tutti devono seguire la loro vita . Tutti.
> Lavoro? Una stronza nel corso di un litigio( non avuto con me ) ha sparato a zero su tutto il gruppo. Risultato?* ha buttato fuori che io ho le corna. *
> ...


che vigliacca, non ho parole


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Lavoro? Una stronza nel corso di un litigio( non avuto con me ) ha sparato a zero su tutto il gruppo. Risultato? ha buttato fuori che io ho le corna.
> Disperata? No. Annientata.
> Che faccio?
> Perché non so reagire alle cattiverie che mi fanno?


Come faceva a saperlo?
Imponiti di non astenerti mai più dal reagire a botta calda, anche con una becera scorrettezza, perchè se non lo fai te ne penti per sempre.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto mi scuso perché non riesco ad essere presente per le storie di chi vive il forum. E' un periodo difficile anche al lavoro.
> La mia situazione si è complicata ulteriormente. Un figlio si trasferisce all'estero. Parte a metà mese. Che faccio? gli sconvolgo la vita?
> Problemi di salute mia. Radiografie da fare e test immunologici da fare. Non l'ho nemmeno detto a casa a nessuno. Tutti devono seguire la loro vita . Tutti.
> Lavoro? Una stronza nel corso di un litigio( non avuto con me ) ha sparato a zero su tutto il gruppo. Risultato? ha buttato fuori che io ho le corna.
> ...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2014)

Ciao 

la vita è così, c'e sempre qualcosa ... in fin dei conti, è normale. 
Perciò, poniti un tempo massimo, un limite e inizia a regolare tutto per quella data. 

Mi dispiace per ciò che ti è accaduto al lavoro. Brutto. E anche difficile da reagire. 
La migliore cosa per te ... spallette, un sorriso e via ... 
Incrocio le dita per la salute.


sienne


----------



## Horny (12 Novembre 2014)

Forza Amarax.
Forza!
Vedrai che i problemi di salute li risolvi,
e poi, se lasci tuo marito, pure tutti gli altri.
Ma ragiona, se tuo figlio va all'estero
come potresti sconvolgergli la vita colla tua separazione?
se è lontano avrà ben altro a cui pensare.
magari lo andrai a trovare.
Hai le corna?
Ma quando sarai separata non avrai più le corna,
sarà solo un povero coglione mollato tuo marito!


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto mi scuso perché non riesco ad essere presente per le storie di chi vive il forum. E' un periodo difficile anche al lavoro.
> La mia situazione si è complicata ulteriormente. Un figlio si trasferisce all'estero. Parte a metà mese. Che faccio? gli sconvolgo la vita?
> Problemi di salute mia. Radiografie da fare e test immunologici da fare. Non l'ho nemmeno detto a casa a nessuno. Tutti devono seguire la loro vita . Tutti.
> Lavoro? Una stronza nel corso di un litigio( non avuto con me ) ha sparato a zero su tutto il gruppo. Risultato? ha buttato fuori che io ho le corna.
> ...


Amarax sempre capitera' un qualcosa che t'impedira' di pensare a te,che ti fara' venir paura della solitudine,e' tutto imprevvedibile nel bene e nel male ma si deve sempre combattere per riprendere se stessi e per cancellare i fantasmi che ci avvelenano il presente e il futuro...ritrova la forza che sicuramente hai se sei arrivata fin qui.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la vita è così, c'e sempre qualcosa ... in fin dei conti, è normale.
> Perciò, poniti un tempo massimo, un limite e inizia a regolare tutto per quella data.
> ...



E' così ma, quasi sempre sbagliamo, perche' anteponiamo la felicita' e serenita' degli altri alla nostra serenita'.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Forza Amarax.
> Forza!
> Vedrai che i problemi di salute li risolvi,
> e poi, se lasci tuo marito, pure tutti gli altri.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' così ma, quasi sempre sbagliamo, perche' anteponiamo la felicita' e serenita' degli altri alla nostra serenita'.


Verissimo.
Il fatto è che si rischia anche di pensare che la serenità dei figli, gli unici di cui ci possa importare qualcosa, dipende da cose da cui loro non si sentono toccati.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Il fatto è che si rischia anche di pensare che la serenità dei figli, gli unici di cui ci possa importare qualcosa, dipende da cose da cui loro non si sentono toccati.



Nel mio caso non e' stato tanto per le figlie, quanto per mia suocera.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' così ma, quasi sempre sbagliamo, perche' anteponiamo la felicita' e serenita' degli altri alla nostra serenita'.


Cazzo se è vero. Ma non x tutti però


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cazzo se è vero. Ma non x tutti però



I  traditori mettono prima la loro.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I  traditori mettono prima la loro.


E si


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

Sono la donna del rimandare, del non fare. Ma ora ho la partenza del figlio.
Vorrei, il giorno della partenza, tornare a casa, posare l'auto, preparare una valigia e scappare.
Voglio vedere come mi sento  e lui che fa. Non ho la forza di pensare ad altro.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono la donna del rimandare, del non fare. Ma ora ho la partenza del figlio.
> Vorrei, il giorno della partenza, tornare a casa, posare l'auto, preparare una valigia e scappare.
> Voglio vedere come mi sento  e lui che fa. Non ho la forza di pensare ad altro.


Amarax della tua storia conosco solo il poco che traspare da qui. La tua sofferenza e La tua consunzione mi confondono perché sembrano pesare su di una donna inerme, sfiancata , senza più forze.
Non ci sono destini ineluttabili. Come diceva il poeta:
Io sono il padrone del mio destino
Io sono il capitano della mia anima.
Fai quello che devi, fallo per te e non per lui
Rimandi per non aggiungere dolore a dolore? 
Ma è non agendo che sarà così! 
Coraggio! Spicca il volo


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono la donna del rimandare, del non fare. Ma ora ho la partenza del figlio.
> Vorrei, il giorno della partenza, tornare a casa, posare l'auto, preparare una valigia e scappare.
> Voglio vedere come mi sento  e lui che fa. Non ho la forza di pensare ad altro.



Sai dove andare?

Se vuoi e puoi vieni a trovarmi in Sardegna,  io ci vado il 26, prendi una settimana di ferie  e sparisci! 

E' l'unico modo se ancora vuoi metterlo alla prova! S p a r i r e !

S  A  L  V  A  T  I  !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> *Sono la donna del rimandare, del non fare*. Ma ora ho la partenza del figlio.
> *Vorrei*, il giorno della partenza, tornare a casa, posare l'auto, preparare una valigia e scappare.
> Voglio vedere come mi sento  e lui che fa. Non ho la forza di pensare ad altro.


Ciao Amarax, ho letto tutto il tuo thread, e se pur ogni storia è diversa, alla fine alcune cose inevitabilmente ci accomunano. Provo molta tristezza nel leggere la tua disperazione, la tua rabbia, la tua indecisione. L'essere calpestata nei sentimenti, nel profondo del tuo io. Non colpevolizzarti oltre. Come gli altri, anch'io penso che dovresti allontanarti per un po'. Togli quel V*orrei... e* scrivici un* VOGLIO *grande come una casa. Poi, lontano da lui, inizierai a ragionare con calma, avrai modo di  recuperare un po' di energie, e magari ti sentirei un po' più sollevata.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, ho letto tutto il tuo thread, e se pur ogni storia è diversa, alla fine alcune cose inevitabilmente ci accomunano. Provo molta tristezza nel leggere la tua disperazione, la tua rabbia, la tua indecisione. L'essere calpestata nei sentimenti, nel profondo del tuo io. Non colpevolizzarti oltre. Come gli altri, anch'io penso che dovresti allontanarti per un po'. Togli quel V*orrei... e* scrivici un* VOGLIO *grande come una casa. Poi, lontano da lui, inizierai a ragionare con calma, avrai modo di  recuperare un po' di energie, e magari ti sentirei un po' più sollevata.
> Un abbraccio


 Anche io ho provato la sensazione di una storia simile a leggere la tua. Ma la mia è finita perché lui è un seriale...perché mi ha rovinato la vita. Mi ha fatto mettere in discussione per come sono fuori e dentro. Poi mi fa gli sms per dirmi che non ha saputo tenermi e che è uno stronzo. Vero. Anche bugiardo doc e dop. E io sono sola. Scappo.


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai dove andare?
> 
> Se vuoi e puoi vieni a trovarmi in Sardegna,  io ci vado il 26, prendi una settimana di ferie  e sparisci!
> 
> ...


 Grazie Mi hai fatto sorridere con la tua proposta. Mi allontano comunque ma andrò a lavorare. Un po' di giorni in albergo me li posso permettere e vado in agenzia a vedere che trovo.


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax della tua storia conosco solo il poco che traspare da qui. La tua sofferenza e La tua consunzione mi confondono perché sembrano pesare su di una donna inerme, sfiancata , *senza più forze.*
> Non ci sono destini ineluttabili. Come diceva il poeta:
> Io sono il padrone del mio destino
> Io sono il capitano della mia anima.
> ...



Senza più forze ma non lo dimostro. Si appoggiano tutti a me...anche al lavoro . Sono sempre il jolly che spazia dalla diagnosi all'informatica , all'organizzazione degli ordini. Per giunta con il casino che è successo non posso assentarmi per ferie del capo che sostituisco. Poi mi concederò una pausa. già...non agisco solo nella mia vita privata , mannaggia a me!:sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2014)

Non c'è nulla di peggio che sentirsi impotenti.
Non lo sei.
Puoi fare tantissime cose. Devi solo scegliere per te.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Senza più forze ma non lo dimostro. Si appoggiano tutti a me...anche al lavoro . Sono sempre il jolly che spazia dalla diagnosi all'informatica , all'organizzazione degli ordini. Per giunta con il casino che è successo non posso assentarmi per ferie del capo che sostituisco. Poi mi concederò una pausa. già...non agisco solo nella mia vita privata , mannaggia a me!:sbatti::sbatti:



Meno male che hai il lavoro!  Nella pausa che ti concederai  puoi sempre fare un salto al nord o lontana da lui.

Se sei SICURA sia finita devi solo chiuderti la porta alle spalle con un sonoro  VAFFANCULO! 

CON LA GENTILEZZA non si conclude nulla.  


Comprati un monolocale, così il pensiero del mutuo superera' altri pensieri.  Non scherzo.  POI cerca di farlo pagare a lui.  

Comprare una casa, pensare a sistemarla, arredarla,  corredarla,  oltre al lavoro,  ti fara' pensare ad altro.  

NON puoi fare niente per cambiare LUI.  Se non scappare e stare a vedere.


----------



## Amarax (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Meno male che hai il lavoro! * Nella pausa che ti concederai  puoi sempre fare un salto al nord o lontana da lui.
> 
> Se sei SICURA sia finita devi solo chiuderti la porta alle spalle con un sonoro  VAFFANCULO!
> 
> ...



Di lavoro ne ho anche troppo:bandiera:

davvero sono stanchissima per un'organizzazione che non decolla a causa dell'amministrazione .

L'idea della casa c'è.
Grazie ancora :amici:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Anche io ho provato la sensazione di una storia simile a leggere la tua. Ma la mia è finita perché lui è un seriale...perché mi ha rovinato la vita. Mi ha fatto mettere in discussione per come sono fuori e dentro. Poi mi fa gli sms per dirmi che non ha saputo tenermi e che è uno stronzo. Vero. Anche bugiardo doc e dop. E io sono sola. Scappo.


*Scappa !! *



Amarax ha detto:


> Senza più forze ma non lo dimostro. *Si appoggiano tutti a me...anche al lavoro *. Sono sempre il jolly che spazia dalla diagnosi all'informatica , all'organizzazione degli ordini. Per giunta con il casino che è successo non posso assentarmi per ferie del capo che sostituisco. Poi mi concederò una pausa. *già...non agisco solo nella mia vita privata , mannaggia a me!:sbatti::sbatti:*


neretto : si appoggiano tutti perché sanno che non sai dire di no... e tempo di pensare a te, alla tua vita privata. E' tempo di cercare di stare bene, di riprenderti la tua vita.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *Scappa !! *
> 
> 
> neretto : si appoggiano tutti perché sanno che non sai dire di no... e tempo di pensare a te, alla tua vita privata. E' tempo di cercare di stare bene, di riprenderti la tua vita.


Si amarax è ora anzi sei fuori tempo massimo
Agisci!!


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Anche io ho provato la sensazione di una storia simile a leggere la tua. Ma la mia è finita perché lui è un seriale...perché mi ha rovinato la vita. Mi ha fatto mettere in discussione per come sono fuori e dentro. Poi mi fa gli sms per dirmi che non ha saputo tenermi e che è uno stronzo. Vero. Anche bugiardo doc e dop. E io sono sola. Scappo.


Leggendo la tua storia e come se leggessi la mia fra 10 anni...e piu' ti leggo piu' mi rendo conto di aver fatto la scelta giusta.Adesso e' arrivato il turno tuo mi sa....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Leggendo la tua storia e come se leggessi la mia fra 10 anni...e piu' ti leggo piu' mi rendo conto di aver fatto la scelta giusta.Adesso e' arrivato il turno tuo mi sa....


Sono talmente poche (qui) quelle che scelgono la separazione che sembra una scelta sempre negativa.
Invece può essere la salvezza.


----------



## Horny (17 Novembre 2014)

Amarax, ho letto per caso qualcuno dei tuoi vecchi 3d.
Scrivevi nel 2007 che tuo marito da 2 anni ti tradiva con 
un'altra che lui diceva di amare.
Tu sapevi e accettavi.
(parliamo effettivamente di 10 anni fa!)
Non so quando si sia interrotta quella relazione,
ma da quello che descrivi qui ce ne sono state poi altre.
E tu stai male.
Soffri ilo confronto con queste donne.
Ma non riesci a lasciarlo.
Hai provato a darti una spiegazione?
io non ne trovo.
pensa a quante occasioni buttate, in 10 anni.
per cosa?
non hai tempo da sprecare!
non ci sono scuse.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si amarax è ora anzi sei fuori tempo massimo
> Agisci!!



Io spero sia la volta buona.  Lo deve fare per respirare.  Finalmente.  Anche solo per provare a stare sola. Soprattutto per lasciarlo SOLO!


----------



## Amarax (18 Novembre 2014)

Sola. Figli fuori. Stasera decido del mio futuro. Sto veramente uno schifo. Metto un cartello fuori la porta . Chiuso per fallimento


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sola. Figli fuori. Stasera decido del mio futuro. Sto veramente uno schifo. Metto un cartello fuori la porta . *Chiuso per fallimento*


Su quel cartello scrivi : Donna in rinascita ! 
Forza !


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sola. Figli fuori. Stasera decido del mio futuro. Sto veramente uno schifo. Metto un cartello fuori la porta . Chiuso per fallimento


ma che fallimento e fallimento.
metti un cartello: nuova apertura!


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sola. Figli fuori. Stasera decido del mio futuro. Sto veramente uno schifo. Metto un cartello fuori la porta . Chiuso per fallimento



Dovresti scrivere VIETATO L'INGRESSO  AGLI STRONZI! 

E farlo rispettare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2014)

Io rimango sempre ammirata da gente che arriva dal Bangladesh sapendo poco inglese e male e arriva qui a lavorare, così come ero ammirata da italiani, magari analfabeti, che parlavano solo dialetto che andavano oltreoceano.
Queste persone fanno e facevano così perché stavano male dove stavano.
Percorrere migliaia di chilometri è spaventoso e faticoso ma tanti poi trovano davvero se non una Terra Promessa, almeno un po' di serenità.
La troverai anche tu.
Coraggio!


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2014)

Speriamo sia in albergo!


----------



## Amarax (21 Novembre 2014)

A sentire che me ne sarei andata è sbiancato. Ha acconsentito a cambiare casa, a cercare una casa che meglio si presti alle nuove esigenze , anche se per LUI è un sacrificio enorme...gli ho detto che è un anaffettivo, che non sa nemmeno cosa significhi amare. Che non amava nè me nè l'amante storica che mi fece scoprire chi ho sposato. Che di quest'altra non me ne sono accorta perché è solo una delle tante. Una che non gli ha dato emozioni particolari, una storia da quattro soldi. Così ,essendo sulla discesa della mia parabola della vita , avendo capito fino in fondo quanto non mi ami, gli regalo il mio allontanamento. Non esultate . Vado via una settimana , una vacanza per me . Poi cercheremo casa. Non so liberarmi di lui. Non valgo niente .


----------



## Palladiano (21 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> A sentire che me ne sarei andata è sbiancato. Ha acconsentito a cambiare casa, a cercare una casa che meglio si presti alle nuove esigenze , anche se per LUI è un sacrificio enorme...gli ho detto che è un anaffettivo, che non sa nemmeno cosa significhi amare. Che non amava nè me nè l'amante storica che mi fece scoprire chi ho sposato. Che di quest'altra non me ne sono accorta perché è solo una delle tante. Una che non gli ha dato emozioni particolari, una storia da quattro soldi. Così ,essendo sulla discesa della mia parabola della vita , avendo capito fino in fondo quanto non mi ami, gli regalo il mio allontanamento. Non esultate . Vado via una settimana , una vacanza per me . Poi cercheremo casa. Non so liberarmi di lui. Non valgo niente .


Amarax, a leggerti mi verrebbe solo voglia di stringerti in un abbraccio desolato.
Ancora non ti affranchi da questa schiavitù?
Dici di regalare a lui il tuo allontanamento, quando in realtà è e dovrebbe essere un regalo a te stessa.
Ma la cosa che più mi colpisce è quel cercare casa assieme... Assieme ad una persona che hai capito quanto profondamente non ti ami.
Cammini accanto al tuo carnefice e ti fai accompagnare verso dove? 
Ha acconsentito??? 
Sembri diventare sempre più una comparsa nella tua vita.
Io non credo che tu non valga niente. 
Sei schiacciata, esausta, divisa. 
Possa questa settimana concederti quel po' di pace e giudizio necessari perché al ritorno, la casa te la cercherai da sola e solo per te.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (22 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax, a leggerti mi verrebbe solo voglia di stringerti in un abbraccio desolato.
> Ancora non ti affranchi da questa schiavitù?
> Dici di regalare a lui il tuo allontanamento, quando in realtà è e dovrebbe essere un regalo a te stessa.
> Ma la cosa che più mi colpisce è quel cercare casa assieme... Assieme ad una persona che hai capito quanto profondamente non ti ami.
> ...


Grazie per la risposta.
Mi sento proprio come hai detto tu...schiacciata, esausta, divisa.
Oggi sto organizzando il mio viaggio e penso che è indispensabile che io dica a lui che non ho nemmeno una lontana sensazione di piacere, per non dire di gioia, a pensare di cercare casa nuova con lui.
Glie lo devo dire. Non lo vedo nel mio futuro...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta.
> Mi sento proprio come hai detto tu...schiacciata, esausta, divisa.
> Oggi sto organizzando il mio viaggio e penso che è indispensabile che io dica a lui che non ho nemmeno una lontana sensazione di piacere, per non dire di gioia, a pensare di cercare casa nuova con lui.
> Glie lo devo dire. Non lo vedo nel mio futuro...


Si devi dirglielo. E poi tutto il resto


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta.
> Mi sento proprio come hai detto tu...schiacciata, esausta, divisa.
> Oggi sto organizzando il mio viaggio e penso che è indispensabile che io dica a lui che non ho nemmeno una lontana sensazione di piacere, per non dire di gioia, a pensare di cercare casa nuova con lui.
> Glie lo devo dire. Non lo vedo nel mio futuro...


Ciao Amarax, non conosco molti dettagli della tua storia, ma se le cose stanno così, perché stai pensando di c*ercare una nuova casa con lui ? * Non trovi il coraggio di affrontarlo ? Oppure sei ancora legata a lui  nonostante tutto il male che ti ha fatto e ti sta facendo ?
ti abbraccio.


----------



## Horny (22 Novembre 2014)

Amarax, ti vorrei abbracciare.
Se non riesci a liberartene, cerca di
vivere al meglio che puoi, indipendentemente
da lui. puoi riuscirci!


----------



## Amarax (23 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si devi dirglielo. E poi tutto il resto


La mia vita è complicata a causa del mio modo di essere.
Metto sempre gli altri avanti con le loro esigenze.
Ora, proprio lui, sta avendo problemi di coesistenza con il suo capo.
Bè...che dirgli? gli gira davvero male . Così sto zitta.
Faccio le mie cose , lui le sue.
Prendo questi giorni di libertà da domani a sabato e poi...si vedrà:facepalm:


----------



## Amarax (23 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, non conosco molti dettagli della tua storia, ma se le cose stanno così, perché stai pensando di c*ercare una nuova casa con lui ? * Non trovi il coraggio di affrontarlo ? Oppure sei ancora legata a lui  nonostante tutto il male che ti ha fatto e ti sta facendo ?
> ti abbraccio.


Una casa nuova dove poter vivere la nostra vecchiaia senza fare casini e diventare patetici agli occhi degli altri.
Strano separarsi alla nostra età per non avviare una nuova convivenza.
Questa sarebbe l'idea ma non so se la reggo perché non provo gioia al pensiero che di solito accompagna un cambiamento del genere.
Non lo so che faccio, davvero non lo so.
Stiamo convivendo proprio male. Io sono triste dentro e fuori. Sto meglio solo al lavoro dove presa dalle cose da fare non penso per niente a lui né a me . :facepalm:


----------



## Amarax (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Amarax, ti vorrei abbracciare.
> Se non riesci a liberartene, cerca di
> vivere al meglio che puoi, indipendentemente
> da lui. puoi riuscirci!


Ci provo, grazie  :good:


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ci provo, grazie  :good:



C'e la puoi fare, devi desiderarlo molto!

Libera e leggera.


----------



## Daniele (24 Novembre 2014)

Carissima,

Tu hai bisogno di far cambiare la vita a tuo marito, che si vede essere troppo pieno di se per poter pensare agli altri. Tu puoi scegliere di vivere con lui, è una tua scelta, ma adesso veluta di farti intestare tutto (e dico tutto) quello che possedete e fare in modo che lui non abbia più nulla, un uomo svuotato dei suoi averi diventa un'altra persona.

Umililo un poco, lui ne ha proprio bisogno!!!

Ciao
Daniele

PS: Io adesso vivo a Nanjing nella provincia dello Jiangsu, Cina.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima,
> 
> Tu hai bisogno di far cambiare la vita a tuo marito, che si vede essere troppo pieno di se per poter pensare agli altri. Tu puoi scegliere di vivere con lui, è una tua scelta, ma adesso veluta di farti intestare tutto (e dico tutto) quello che possedete e fare in modo che lui non abbia più nulla, un uomo svuotato dei suoi averi diventa un'altra persona.
> 
> ...


In Cina? Ma pro tempore? E  come stai?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> A sentire che me ne sarei andata è sbiancato. Ha acconsentito a cambiare casa, a cercare una casa che meglio si presti alle nuove esigenze , anche se per LUI è un sacrificio enorme...gli ho detto che è un anaffettivo, che non sa nemmeno cosa significhi amare. Che non amava nè me nè l'amante storica che mi fece scoprire chi ho sposato. Che di quest'altra non me ne sono accorta perché è solo una delle tante. Una che non gli ha dato emozioni particolari, una storia da quattro soldi. Così ,essendo sulla discesa della mia parabola della vita , avendo capito fino in fondo quanto non mi ami, gli regalo il mio allontanamento. Non esultate . Vado via una settimana , una vacanza per me . Poi cercheremo casa. Non so liberarmi di lui. Non valgo niente .


Ciao Amarax, ho letto ma...posso chiederti un paio di cose?
Quanto tempo è passato dallavscoperta del tradimento?
Come è successo? Nel senso... Beccato tu o confessato?
E lui dopo?
Qui scrivi che ha accettato di cambiare casa, cosa che perlui dici essere un grandissimi sacrificio eppure sostieni che non ti ama.
Che non ha amato nemmeno l' amante storica.
Lei è ancora nella sua\vostra vita?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Spiego meglio.
Ti leggo...come dire...accartocciata su te stessa, con un senso molto forte di sconfitta in merito alla situazione.
La frase in cui scrivi che non ha amato nemmeno lei, mi ha fatto partire un po' il picco, e visto che ogni tanto per non dire sempre, non faccio filtro tra quello che penso e dico/scrivo...insomma prima di farmi uscire i denti a vampiro vorrei capire.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spiego meglio.
> Ti leggo...come dire...accartocciata su te stessa, con un senso molto forte di sconfitta in merito alla situazione.
> *La frase in cui scrivi che non ha amato nemmeno lei,* mi ha fatto partire un po' il picco, e visto che ogni tanto per non dire sempre, non faccio filtro tra quello che penso e dico/scrivo...insomma prima di farmi uscire i denti a vampiro vorrei capire.



Ama solo se stesso.
Ha avuto una storia lunga per davvero. Non ha mai voluto lasciarmi nonostante sapesse che io non volevo niente. Gli davo la sua libertà ufficialmente senza volere nulla in cambio, né casa né soldi...Volevo che non fossimo più infelici in 3. Blaterava e sproloquiava che amava due donne. Lei si sbatteva io ero annichilita. Se avesse amato lei mi avrebbe lasciata? Se avesse amato me avrebbe lasciato lei?
Amava ed ama solo se stesso.

PS: non sono contro gli amanti


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ama solo se stesso.
> Ha avuto una storia lunga per davvero. Non ha mai voluto lasciarmi nonostante sapesse che io non volevo niente. Gli davo la sua libertà ufficialmente senza volere nulla in cambio, né casa né soldi...Volevo che non fossimo più infelici in 3. Blaterava e sproloquiava che amava due donne. Lei si sbatteva io ero annichilita. Se avesse amato lei mi avrebbe lasciata? Se avesse amato me avrebbe lasciato lei?
> Amava ed ama solo se stesso.
> 
> PS: non sono contro gli amanti


E quindi che ci fai ancora con lui. Aspetti di invecchiarci assieme? Ma che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Scusa Amarax ma che senso ha passare in un appartamento nuovo voi due?
Due camere separate?
E tu che ci guadagni?
Sei già rassegnata a fargli da badante?
TU a LUI?
Ma sei matta?!!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

Mi spaventa la tua rassegnazione amarax. 
Ti stai mettendo da sola il cappio al collo e lasci che a stringerlo sia lui.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ama solo se stesso.
> Ha avuto una storia lunga per davvero. Non ha mai voluto lasciarmi nonostante sapesse che io non volevo niente. Gli davo la sua libertà ufficialmente senza volere nulla in cambio, né casa né soldi...Volevo che non fossimo più infelici in 3. Blaterava e sproloquiava che amava due donne. Lei si sbatteva io ero annichilita. Se avesse amato lei mi avrebbe lasciata? Se avesse amato me avrebbe lasciato lei?
> Amava ed ama solo se stesso.
> 
> PS: non sono contro gli amanti


OK...mi sorge spontanea un altra domanda.
Se reputi lui sia così...perché  te lo tieni? Perche hai cosi paura di mollare una zavorra simile che ti rallenta e basta?
Cos hai di così orribile che ti fa pensare di meritare quel pezzo di bara dalle sembianze umane?
Perche amarax..il problema sei tu. Non lui.
Che hai di cosi brutto?
Picchi i bambini degli altri quando non ti vedono?
Fai attraversare i vecchietti quando passano i camion?
Schiacci i gatti con la macchina?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> *Una casa nuova dove poter vivere la nostra vecchiaia senza fare casini e diventare patetici agli occhi degli altri.
> Strano separarsi alla nostra età per non avviare una nuova convivenza.*
> Questa sarebbe l'idea ma non so se la reggo perché non provo gioia al pensiero che di solito accompagna un cambiamento del genere.
> Non lo so che faccio, davvero non lo so.
> Stiamo convivendo proprio male. Io sono triste dentro e fuori. Sto meglio solo al lavoro dove presa dalle cose da fare non penso per niente a lui né a me . :facepalm:


Ciao Amarax, il lavoro ti distrae, come scrivi, *non penso per niente a lui né a me. 
*Ma terminato il tuo impegno quotidiano, credo che ripiombi nella realtà che bene o male devi affrontare.
Non so quanti anni abbiate, ma se scrivi, strano separarsi alla nostra età, vivere la nostra vecchiaia senza fare casini etc. penso non siate giovanissimi : è questo che ti blocca ? La paura di restare sola, di non avere qualcuno accanto che "domani" possa prendersi cura di Te ? 
Come puoi pensare di restare con lui, contro la tua volontà, visto che dici che non reggi l'idea della casa nuova, e non provi gioia ? 
Certo è normale sia così, con quello che quest'uomo ti ha fatto passare... 
La cosa che  preoccupa è che dal tuo racconto non si percepisce un raggio di luce, sei nel tunnel più profondo... 
Perché prima di concretizzare questa idea della casa nuova, non ti prendi del tempo per pensare a che cosa vuoi veramente ? A cosa ti farebbe stare un po' meglio ?


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK...mi sorge spontanea un altra domanda.
> Se reputi lui sia così...perché  te lo tieni? Perche hai cosi paura di mollare una zavorra simile che ti rallenta e basta?
> Cos hai di così orribile che ti fa pensare di meritare quel pezzo di bara dalle sembianze umane?
> Perche amarax..il problema sei tu. Non lui.
> ...


tebe, tu hai ragione,
ma mi sa che amarax pensa sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> tebe, tu hai ragione,
> ma mi sa che amarax pensa sia troppo tardi.


Troppo tardi per cosa?
Per rifarsi una vita?
Quanti anni ha, 100?

Evidentemente allora, per lei è funzionale questa relazione. Anche se ci sta male.
Non ha mai chiesto niente a lui. L'ha educato così. A non dare niente. L'ha scritto lei.
Da qualsiasi parte la giri lei si zerbina.
Quando toccherà il il suo fondo (che non è detto lo tocchi), allora quello zerbino glielo stende sulla schiena e lei si pulisce le scarpe.
Ed è meglio che lui stia fermo, per non farla cadere se no sono anche calci nei denti.



per me


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppo tardi per cosa?
> Per rifarsi una vita?
> Quanti anni ha, 100?
> 
> ...


si tebe,
tu hai ragione,
è che io, per come sono,
e mi guardo dentro.......
non riesco a esprimermi in questo modo,
per quanto lo trovi assolutamente giusto.
 e io *DETESTO* il marito di amarax!!!!


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppo tardi per cosa?
> Per rifarsi una vita?
> Quanti anni ha, 100?
> 
> ...


Ha 54 anni e il primo tradimento e' del 2007.

Io spero riesca. Anche se ogni scusa e' valida per rimandare, figli, natale, casa, soldi.


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha 54 anni e il primo tradimento e' del 2007.
> 
> Io spero riesca. Anche se ogni scusa e' valida per rimandare, figli, natale, casa, soldi.


ah....ma....amaraaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxx lascia immediatamente
quel coso orrendo!!!!!
tagliatemi le dita, che è meglio.......


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha 54 anni e il primo tradimento e' del 2007.
> 
> Io spero riesca. Anche se ogni scusa e' valida per rimandare, figli, natale, casa, soldi.


Vero...Fammi vedere questo,fammi capire quello,adesso non e' il caso e i mesi passano....


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ama solo se stesso.
> Ha avuto una storia lunga per davvero. Non ha mai voluto lasciarmi nonostante sapesse che io non volevo niente. Gli davo la sua libertà ufficialmente senza volere nulla in cambio, né casa né soldi...Volevo che non fossimo più infelici in 3. Blaterava e sproloquiava che amava due donne. Lei si sbatteva io ero annichilita. Se avesse amato lei mi avrebbe lasciata? Se avesse amato me avrebbe lasciato lei?
> Amava ed ama solo se stesso.
> 
> PS: non sono contro gli amanti


E perche' lasciarti?E dove la trova un altra che gli permette tutto questo?Sei la donna ideale per lui...Fa come cavolo gli pare e nessuno gli chiede niente.Stai male perche' ti sei abituata ad essere la vittima e non sai piu' fare altro.Lui non ti lascera' mai,non decidera' mai per cui o ti decidi per te o vivrai cosi' per sempre.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E perche' lasciarti?E dove la trova un altra che gli permette tutto questo?Sei la donna ideale per lui...Fa come cavolo gli pare e nessuno gli chiede niente.Stai male perche' ti sei abituata ad essere la vittima e non sai piu' fare altro.Lui non ti lascera' mai,non decidera' mai per cui o ti decidi per te o vivrai cosi' per sempre.



E' così,  DEVE lasciarlo LEI!


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha 54 anni e il primo tradimento e' del 2007.
> 
> Io spero riesca. Anche se ogni scusa e' valida per rimandare, figli, natale, casa, soldi.


L'età è una scusa.
nel 2007 ne aveva 47 e già lui non le dava gia niente.
prima non la tradiva (forse) ma:
non.Le dava. Comunque, un cazzo di niente.

e si è sempre accontentata.
Cosa c'è adesso che è cambiato dal prima?


Non sto capendo, scusate.


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'età è una scusa.
> nel 2007 ne aveva 47 e già lui non le dava gia niente.
> prima non la tradiva (forse) ma:
> non.Le dava. Comunque, un cazzo di niente.
> ...


Ha superato il limite di sopportazione,la famosa goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso....ma non sa come uscirne perche si e' dimenticata di come si fa a difendere se stesse.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'età è una scusa.
> nel 2007 ne aveva 47 e già lui non le dava gia niente.
> prima non la tradiva (forse) ma:
> non.Le dava. Comunque, un cazzo di niente.
> ...


Non e' cambiato niente, anzi, e'peggiorata la situazione, sia perche' recidivo, sia perche' ha perso anni.

Solo che deve  trovare le forze per mandarlo via  (che sarebbe logico) o andarsene.


----------



## ivanl (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe, la gente cambia. Magari ora si è resa conto che non vuole più sopportarw. Certo è che farebbe bene ad andarsene subito. Purtroppo è un passo non facile da fare...


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tebe, la gente cambia. Magari ora si è resa conto che non vuole più sopportarw. Certo è che farebbe bene ad andarsene subito. Purtroppo è un passo non facile da fare...


Se era difficile a 47 anni,
per il carattere di amarax,
lo sarà' di più ora,
ma ha ragione Tebe,
mica hai 100 anni, amarax!
procedi immediatamente!!!!!!!


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima,
> 
> Tu hai bisogno di far cambiare la vita a tuo marito, che si vede essere troppo pieno di se per poter pensare agli altri. Tu puoi scegliere di vivere con lui, è una tua scelta, ma adesso veluta di farti intestare tutto (e dico tutto) quello che possedete e fare in modo che lui non abbia più nulla, un uomo svuotato dei suoi averi diventa un'altra persona.
> 
> ...


Ciao Daniele!! che piacere ritrovarti! come stai? io come vedi raccolgo i brandelli della mia vita...almeno ci sto provando...forse. Mi dò tempo perché non ho la forza di reagire, perché penso che sconvolgo la vita di tutti...perché ..boh! L'unica cosa positiva è che ha capito che non ce la faccio più. Non ostenta più la sicurezza che lo contraddistingueva. Mi sa che già si sente umiliato. A presto. :*


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele!! che piacere ritrovarti! come stai? io come vedi raccolgo i brandelli della mia vita...almeno ci sto provando...forse. Mi dò tempo perché non ho la forza di reagire, perché penso che sconvolgo la vita di tutti...perché ..boh! L'unica cosa positiva è che ha capito che non ce la faccio più. Non ostenta più la sicurezza che lo contraddistingueva. Mi sa che già si sente umiliato. A presto. :*



E no!  Non e' lui umiliato.  E' lui che ha umiliato te e devi dire BASTA!


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele!! che piacere ritrovarti! come stai? io come vedi raccolgo i brandelli della mia vita...almeno ci sto provando...forse. Mi dò tempo perché non ho la forza di reagire, perché penso che sconvolgo la vita di tutti...perché ..boh! L'unica cosa positiva è che ha capito che non ce la faccio più. Non ostenta più la sicurezza che lo contraddistingueva. Mi sa che già si sente umiliato. A presto. :*



hai trovato quello giusto...
stai attenta, perchè ti prenota il suicidio,
 dopo eventuale omicidio del traditore di turno!!!


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, ho letto ma...posso chiederti un paio di cose?
> Quanto tempo è passato dallavscoperta del tradimento?
> Come è successo? Nel senso... Beccato tu o confessato?
> E lui dopo?
> ...



Tempo trascorso dall'ultimo tradimento 2 mesi. Di fatto ho avuto degli sms anonimi quest'estate e lui negò dicendo che non aveva nemmeno il numero di lei. Poi ho scoperto , grazie a  chat salvate di viber che invece il numero lo aveva già da un anno ma con un cognome finto. Ancora non confessa...
Sì dico che non mi ama. Un uomo che ama, che ha capito di aver , non dico sbagliato , perché se si ama qualcun altro si tradisce o si va via ( auspicabile )...poi ha una atteggiamento diverso. Non mente su cose banali tipo un doppio misto che ufficialmente è un incontro fra 2 colleghi...è un seriale anaffettivo.
Lei , la storica è restata con il marito e ci ha fatto pure un terzo figlio . Non è più nella nostra vita né per lavoro né per altro. Io ho salvato lui da lei ( parole di mio "marito") . Ed io? me chi mi salva da lui ?


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E quindi che ci fai ancora con lui. Aspetti di invecchiarci assieme? Ma che senso avrebbe?



lascio decantare i sentimenti sperando che l'allontanamento sia indolore per tutti


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa Amarax ma che senso ha passare in un appartamento nuovo voi due?
> Due camere separate?
> E tu che ci guadagni?
> Sei già rassegnata a fargli da badante?
> ...


Forse sì... sindrome di stoccolma o del sud ?


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Tempo trascorso dall'ultimo tradimento 2 mesi. Di fatto ho avuto degli sms anonimi quest'estate e lui negò dicendo che non aveva nemmeno il numero di lei. Poi ho scoperto , grazie a  chat salvate di viber che invece il numero lo aveva già da un anno ma con un cognome finto. Ancora non confessa...
> Sì dico che non mi ama. Un uomo che ama, che ha capito di aver , non dico sbagliato , perché se si ama qualcun altro si tradisce o si va via ( auspicabile )...poi ha una atteggiamento diverso. Non mente su cose banali tipo un doppio misto che ufficialmente è un incontro fra 2 colleghi...è un seriale anaffettivo.
> Lei , la storica è restata con il marito e ci ha fatto pure un terzo figlio . Non è più nella nostra vita né per lavoro né per altro. Io ho salvato lui da lei ( parole di mio "marito") . *Ed io? me chi mi salva da lui ?*



non ti salva nessuno.
ti salvi da sola,necessariamente.
devi necessariamente salvarti da sola.
Il tempo dell'amore romantico è finito.
girati i polsi della camicia e guarda se ti conviene.
Se mai  fosse, sei sempre tu. 
a volte è più doloroso crescere che soffrire.


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Forse sì... sindrome di stoccolma o del sud ?



sindrome della casalinga.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK...mi sorge spontanea un altra domanda.
> Se reputi lui sia così...perché  te lo tieni? Perche hai cosi paura di mollare una zavorra simile che ti rallenta e basta?
> Cos hai di così orribile che ti fa pensare di meritare quel pezzo di bara dalle sembianze umane?
> Perche amarax..il problema sei tu. Non lui.
> ...



Ora sono vecchia.
Non ho niente di brutto. 
Amo bambini, cani e gatti.
Rispetto troppo tutti ...poco me.
Hai ragione . Il problema sono io.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax, il lavoro ti distrae, come scrivi, *non penso per niente a lui né a me.
> *Ma terminato il tuo impegno quotidiano, credo che ripiombi nella realtà che bene o male devi affrontare.
> Non so quanti anni abbiate, ma se scrivi, strano separarsi alla nostra età, vivere la nostra vecchiaia senza fare casini etc. penso non siate giovanissimi : è questo che ti blocca ? La paura di restare sola, di non avere qualcuno accanto che "domani" possa prendersi cura di Te ?
> Come puoi pensare di restare con lui, contro la tua volontà, visto che dici che non reggi l'idea della casa nuova, e non provi gioia ?
> ...


Mi sento davvero in un tunnel.
Tutti si aspettano qualcosa di più da me...sai che quanto più si fa  e si riesce bene, diventi il referente un po' di tutto? Al lavoro è così. Per un motivo o l'altro, tutti chiedono di me. Infatti poco fa ancora e di nuovo ero al telefono con il capo per aiutarlo e stendere preventivi.
La casa nuova con lui non mi convince. Io non ne ho più  parlato e lui nemmeno.
Mi ferma il fatto che fra un mese è Natale. Ho trovato un bb vicino a dove lavoro e non so se andarci subito, fregandomene dei suoi problemi e del Natale o di rimandare a dopo...vedi? sto sempre in bilico


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Mi sento davvero in un tunnel.
> Tutti si aspettano qualcosa di più da me...sai che quanto più si fa  e si riesce bene, diventi il referente un po' di tutto? Al lavoro è così. Per un motivo o l'altro, tutti chiedono di me. Infatti poco fa ancora e di nuovo ero al telefono con il capo per aiutarlo e stendere preventivi.
> La casa nuova con lui non mi convince. Io non ne ho più  parlato e lui nemmeno.
> Mi ferma il fatto che fra un mese è Natale. Ho trovato un bb vicino a dove lavoro e non so se andarci subito, fregandomene dei suoi problemi e del Natale o di rimandare a dopo...vedi? sto sempre in bilico


Vai al bb e fregatene dei suoi problemi.Quanto e' troppo e' troppo.


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Vai al bb e fregatene dei suoi problemi.Quanto e' troppo e' troppo.



il bb è uno squalidume senZa senso...dopo una settimana torna a casa!!!!
DEVE ANDARE DA UN AMICA, UN PARENTE, QUALCUNO CHE GLI VUOLE BENE.
DOVE PIANGERE.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppo tardi per cosa?
> Per rifarsi una vita?
> Quanti anni ha, 100?
> 
> ...



Fisicamente l'ho sbattuto fuori dalla cucina dicendo che se ne doveva andare e non lo fece così io ho iniziato a dormire nel letto del secondo figlio e ancora sto lì.
Poi un'altra volta se ne andò lui sbattendo la porta ma è ritornato in mezzora. Lì mi sono gelata dentro. Ho capito che davvero ho gettato nel cesso quasi altri nove anni della mia vita. Da allora ho rapporti civili di convivenza. Buon giorno , buona sera, sei a pranzo...l'exploit della casa è di martedì quando , rimasti completamente soli per la partenza del secondo figlio ho detto che me ne andavo. Invece è venuta fuori l'idea di un'altra casa. Ragionamenti folli fra folli. Ognuno per motivi propri. Mi chiedo come faccio a sconvolgere la vita , la mia e dei miei cari, dopo 44 anni che sto con  lui. Di anni ne ho 58. Lui 61.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il bb è uno squalidume senZa senso...dopo una settimana torna a casa!!!!
> DEVE ANDARE DA UN AMICA, UN PARENTE, QUALCUNO CHE GLI VUOLE BENE.
> DOVE PIANGERE.


Ho pianto davvero troppo. Un'amica ce l'ho ma non posso piantarmi lì per sempre. Cercare casa è più difficile di quanto previsto. Arredata , grandicella , costa un botto. Devo prendere qualcosa in fitto da arredare...con costi contenuti perché devo contare solo su di me.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sindrome della casalinga.


Lavoro. Laureata e specialista. Casalinga inside ? forse sì...


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ha superato il limite di sopportazione,la famosa goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso....ma non sa come uscirne perche si e' dimenticata di come si fa a difendere se stesse.



:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai trovato quello giusto...
> stai attenta, perchè ti prenota il suicidio,
> dopo eventuale omicidio del traditore di turno!!!


A mali estremi, estremi rimedi...


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax, se avete deciso di vendere la casa devi farlo subito, essendo cointestata vi daranno due assegni o li chiederete voi che siano due, uno intestato a te ed uno a tuo marito, con il tuo ti compri un piccolo bilocale e te ne vai, inoltre vai subito in banca, apri un cc intestato solo a te, dopo metterai la delega ai tuoi figli, e ci metti almeno la meta' di quello che hai ora sul cc cointestato,  se hai titoli apri un deposito amministrato e ci trasferisci la meta' dei titoli, e gia' così sei onesta, perche' meriterebbe di intestati tutto e lasciarlo in mutande!

Almeno controlla cosa ha! Senza dirgli niente.  O cerca in casa gli e/c e ti regoli.

Non fare la martire!  O fregatene di lui, fai la tua vita, separa le camere,  non gli fai piu' da mangiare,  non gli stiri piu' niente e prendi una DONNA PER LE PULIZIE.  

Deve diventare un coinquilino a cui non rendere conto di niente. 

ANCHE PER Natale non sei obbligata a fartene carico. Nella vita cambiano le priorita'.

Prenota al massimo il pranzo al ristorante.  Tu sei stanca Che ci pensi lui al Natale.

ARIA!


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il bb è uno squalidume senZa senso...dopo una settimana torna a casa!!!!
> DEVE ANDARE DA UN AMICA, UN PARENTE, QUALCUNO CHE GLI VUOLE BENE.
> DOVE PIANGERE.


Il senso era "vattene" ...ovvio che il sostegno psicologico e' importante.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Per evitare albergo basta trovare subito un monolocale decoroso ed arredarlo! 

Quando si sta così si sta meglio soli.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Amarax, se avete deciso di vendere la casa devi farlo subito, essendo cointestata vi daranno due assegni o li chiederete voi che siano due, uno intestato a te ed uno a tuo marito, con il tuo ti compri un piccolo bilocale e te ne vai, inoltre vai subito in banca, apri un cc intestato solo a te, dopo metterai la delega ai tuoi figli, e ci metti almeno la meta' di quello che hai ora sul cc contestato,  se hai titoli apri un deposito amministrato e ci trasferisci la meta' dei titoli, e gia' così sei onesta, perche' meriterebbe di intestati tutto e lasciarlo in mutande!
> 
> Almeno controlla cosa ha! Senza dirgli niente.  O cerca in casa gli e/c e ti regoli.
> 
> ...


Non credo che stiamo così bene da vere titoli. Di certo risparmi sì ma davvero non so quanto. Non me ne sono mai preoccupata. Lui, all'epoca del I capitolo tradimento, volle cointestare il suo conto, a dimostrazione che voleva stare con me. Che poi abbiamo avuto un menage ...fuori moda , mettiamola così.
Credo che peggiori il mio stato d'animo proprio l'avvicinarsi delle festività perché mi sento pure falsa a tenere in piedi questa farsa...me ne scappo proprio e non dò notizie ?:nuke::nuke:


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Non credo che stiamo così bene da vere titoli. Di certo risparmi sì ma davvero non so quanto. Non me ne sono mai preoccupata. Lui, all'epoca del I capitolo tradimento, volle cointestare il suo conto, a dimostrazione che voleva stare con me. Che poi abbiamo avuto un menage ...fuori moda , mettiamola così.
> Credo che peggiori il mio stato d'animo proprio l'avvicinarsi delle festività perché mi sento pure falsa a tenere in piedi questa farsa...me ne scappo proprio e non dò notizie ?:nuke::nuke:



Se tu non lo sai non e' detto che non li abbiate.   POTREI RACCONTARTI DI TUTTO  in proposito, 

Tu vai in banca, DOMANI, e chiedi il saldo del cc e se hai la firma sul deposito titoli, fai la svampita!

Sul Natale fregatene, hai una cognata giusto?  Le dici che quest'anno non te la senti di fare pranzi e che andrai al ristorante o se vuole sarete suoi ospiti.  Rifiutati di pensarci. Di cuocere un uovo.

CERCA SUBITO un monolocale in affitto, da arredare.

Fai qualcosa e vengo lì con Brunetta!  Forza.  NON SI PUO' SOLO piangersi :rotfl: ADDOSSO!

Prendi l'estintore e fai piazza pulita nella tua vita.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Fisicamente l'ho sbattuto fuori dalla cucina dicendo che se ne doveva andare e non lo fece così *io ho iniziato a dormire nel letto del secondo figlio e ancora sto lì.*
> Poi un'altra volta se ne andò lui sbattendo la porta ma è ritornato in mezzora. Lì mi sono gelata dentro. Ho capito che davvero ho gettato nel cesso quasi altri nove anni della mia vita. Da allora ho rapporti civili di convivenza. Buon giorno , buona sera, sei a pranzo...l'exploit della casa è di martedì quando , rimasti completamente soli per la partenza del secondo figlio ho detto che me ne andavo. Invece è venuta fuori l'idea di un'altra casa. Ragionamenti folli fra folli. Ognuno per motivi propri. Mi chiedo come faccio a sconvolgere la vita , la mia e dei miei cari, dopo 44 anni che sto con  lui. Di anni ne ho 58. Lui 61.


Ok.
Ho letto abbastanza. E ne ho abbastanza.
Vecchia a 58 anni?
No. vecchia da prima forse. Annientata dal niente che ti sei costruita. E in cui probabilmente ti senti al sicuro. O almeno più al sicuro che affrontare l'ignoto.
e certo. In effetti il peggio che ti può capitare mollando la bara è che tu conosca persone migliori.
Gran brutto rischio in effetti. Hai ragione forse.
meglio morire lentamente. Sempre più incazzata con te. Lui. Il mondo.
Prevedo anche che seccherà prima lui, così te lo prendi nel culo due volte. Andrà a miglior vita quando ne avrà minimo 80 e tu, che godrai di ottima salute, gli cambierai cateteri e pannoloni.
E dipartirà quando la tua aspettativa di vita si sarà assottigliata e solo allora ti renderai conto di quanto hai perso.

Detto questo non devi fare gesti plateali e andartene per una settimana al b&b.
Tanto torni. Sembra più  na roba da 18enne invornita. E poi dai. Che sbatti.

Amarax. segui il labiale.
Stanotte. Ora. Non domani. Ora.
Prendi il tuo cazzo di cuscino e torna nel TUO letto.
Subito.
Non devi fare altro.

Non mi sembra difficile. Lo puoi fare.

Comincia a segnare il territorio porca puttana.
Per te.
Non per lui.
Per te.


e che cazzo.
C'è un limite a tutto, pure all'auto vittimismo/lesionismo.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tu non lo sai non e' detto che non li abbiate.   POTREI RACCONTARTI DI TUTTO  in proposito,
> 
> Tu vai in banca, DOMANI, e chiedi il saldo del cc e se hai la firma sul deposito titoli, fai la svampita!
> 
> ...



Domani guardo il cartaceo della banca  poi vi aggiorno. Magari sono ricca e non lo so:idea: 
Grazie a tutti . Buonanotte!


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

lei non deve andarsene.
lei deve fare sentire la sua presenza.
li. E ora.




Questo lo spaventerà. Non il suo andarsene.
E spero spaventi anche lei.
In buono.

Riappropriati SUBITO del letto, Amarax.

E non chiederti cosa penserà lui o cosa ti chiederà.

Rispondigli che senti le voci che ti hanno ordinato di tornare in quel letto. Gli auguri la buona notte e ti giri dall'altra parte.
E anche se avrai gli occhi da civetta tutta la notte..pazienza.

Questo è il primo vero passo che fai verso di te, quindi.
Fallo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

AMARAX  i figli sono maggiorenni e fuori casa NON trovare scuse.  Tu devi stare bene perche' hai sopportato troppo,  sbagliando.


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ho letto abbastanza. E ne ho abbastanza.
> Vecchia a 58 anni?
> No. vecchia da prima forse. Annientata dal niente che ti sei costruita. E in cui probabilmente ti senti al sicuro. O almeno più al sicuro che affrontare l'ignoto.
> ...


Tornare nel mio letto con lui?? penserebbe tutt'altro!! non posso e non voglio.

Tebe devo andarmene e andare da un avvocato. Solo questo.
Credo di non saper gestire la mia vita solo perché ho vissuto solo con lui...di fatto sono attiva ,intuitiva e pratica. E' lui che si è dimostrato tutt'altro dal ragazzo che ho conosciuto e amato. E L'ho amato fino ad un anno fa...pensa te!
:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

sulle questioni finanziarie ovviamente quoto la iena sopra:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (24 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> sulle questioni finanziarie ovviamente *quoto la iena sopra*:mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl:imparerò mai?

Un po' mi gela pensarlo ma avete ragione. Non merito di finire senza mezzi. Avvocato e poi via...


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:imparerò mai?
> 
> Un po' mi gela pensarlo ma avete ragione. Non merito di finire senza mezzi. Avvocato e poi via...



Prima in banca.   Fossi vicina ti porterei io domani mattina.  Una moglie non puo' non sapere cosa c'e' in banca!

Dove va il tuo stipendio?


----------



## Palladiano (25 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:imparerò mai?
> 
> Un po' mi gela pensarlo ma avete ragione. Non merito di finire senza mezzi. Avvocato e poi via...


Ohhh finalmente! Domani voglio sentire che sei stata dall'avvocato


----------



## Eratò (25 Novembre 2014)

Ho letto la tua risposta nel 3d di Homer "fai la fine mia"...La fine nella tua storia non esiste,e' iin evoluzione e la fine la decidi tu.O rimani e pensi SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE A TE o prendi e trovi un bravo avvocato (informati chi e' il meglio) e ti fai consigliare.Credimi la decisione di andare da un avvocato sembra surreale fino a poco prima di entrare nel suo studio.Una volta entrata e dopo aver spiegato la tua storia
ti senti gia' meglio e il tutto si ridimensiona.Poi non morde eh...Poi ti chiedera se sei sicura,se la deve mandare la raccomandata e passano altri 10 gg per far decidere a lui.Non e' facile di certo ma nel frattempo ti prepari psicologicamente ad affrontare il tutto(peggio cmq di cio' che hai vissuto in questi anni non e').Ma sembra che in fondo la tua paura sia la solitudine e ti chiedo : in questi anni pensavi di stare in compagnia?Sola non sei,hai dei figli che ti amano e non e' poco ma tanto.Hai un lavoro e son convinta che sei solare perche nonostante tutto riesci a ridere anche qui e quindi avrai anche amici e parenti.L'unica cosa che non avrai sara' la soap opera di quel viziato di tuo marito che finalmente capira' che nella vita gli sbagli si pagano,che quando ti mettono la propria vita nelle mani tu devi ripagare almeno con rispetto nel caso in cui la parola "amore" ti sembra tanto  difficile da capire.Al posto tuo non lascerei neanche la casa ma metterei lui alla porta.Un passo alla volta e affronterai tutto.Ti abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

mah, ciclicamente mi pongo il solito dubbio.
noi ci riempiamo le righe con la supposta libertà...ma per te temo che significhi solitudine e lontananza da tutto quello che fino ad oggi era famiglia.
anche con un marito sgangherato che va e viene , con i figli , i bisogni e i desideri di tutti.
sono passati tutti questi anni rimandando per un compleanno, una malattia, una laurea, un esame ...
gliela farai a tornare individuo e non componente inscindibile di un nucleo? e questo potrebbe renderti felice perché accrescerai la tua autostima?
non lo so .
per adesso di sicuro vedo solo che sarai nuovamente tu a subire disagi e non si capisce perché dovresti andartene tu rinunciando a quel guscio che parla più di te che di lui.
mi domando per l'ennesima volta se non sia più facile che tu ti renda consapevole che preferisci invecchiare con lui nonostante tutto piuttosto che porre in atto una rivoluzione che hai dimostrato ormai da troppo tempo ...non puoi e vuoi fare.
parla con te fino in fondo


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

e ricorda che a noi e a gi altri in genere non devi dimostrare nulla...tu sei comunque stata una grande donna per la tua famiglia


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2014)

*violenza*

25 novembre giornata contro la violenza sulle donne, anche subire tradimenti  per decenni e' violenza.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, ciclicamente mi pongo il solito dubbio.
> noi ci riempiamo le righe con la supposta libertà...ma per te temo che significhi solitudine e lontananza da tutto quello che fino ad oggi era famiglia.
> anche con un marito sgangherato che va e viene , con i figli , i bisogni e i desideri di tutti.
> sono passati tutti questi anni rimandando per un compleanno, una malattia, una laurea, un esame ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 25 novembre giornata contro la violenza sulle donne, anche subire tradimenti  per decenni *e' violenza*.


anche finire in un freddo monolocale con la voglia comunque di stare con lui.
infatti tu hai scelto di poter ritrovarti la sera con tuo marito anche a dargli dei baci se ne hai voglia, e quando vuoi puoi andartene in una casa in riva al mare a pensare.
non hanno tutte la stessa fortuna, in questo senso.
la soluzione migliore è quella che la farà sentire meglio , non quello che a noi pare più giusto


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 25 novembre giornata contro la violenza sulle donne, anche subire tradimenti  per decenni e' violenza.


Lo immaginavo, lo sapevo e ora ne sono assolutamente certo che sei una persona fuori dal comune:up:


----------



## Palladiano (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche finire in un freddo monolocale con la voglia comunque di stare con lui.
> infatti tu hai scelto di poter ritrovarti la sera con tuo marito anche a dargli dei baci se ne hai voglia, e quando vuoi puoi andartene in una casa in riva al mare a pensare.
> non hanno tutte la stessa fortuna, in questo senso.
> la soluzione migliore è quella che la farà sentire meglio , non quello che a noi pare più giusto


Da quello che scrive amarax a me non pare che stare con suo marito la faccia sentire tanto meglio. Ha paura di restare sola. Il che è comprensibile. Però la sua attuale situazione pare solo una lenta agonia.
Poi è chiaro che la decisione spetta a lei. Qui abbiamo provato a infonderle un po' di coraggio. Sta a lei poi scegliere cosa fare. è ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tu non lo sai non e' detto che non li abbiate.   POTREI RACCONTARTI DI TUTTO  in proposito,
> 
> Tu vai in banca, DOMANI, e chiedi il saldo del cc e se hai la firma sul deposito titoli, fai la svampita!
> 
> ...


Faccio la borsa e ci vediamo in stazione o andiamo in auto?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua risposta nel 3d di Homer "fai la fine mia"...La fine nella tua storia non esiste,e' iin evoluzione e la fine la decidi tu.O rimani e pensi SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE A TE o prendi e trovi un bravo avvocato (informati chi e' il meglio) e ti fai consigliare*.Credimi la decisione di andare da un avvocato sembra surreale fino a poco prima di entrare nel suo studio.Una volta entrata e dopo aver spiegato la tua storia
> ti senti gia' meglio e il tutto si ridimensiona.*Poi non morde eh...Poi ti chiedera se sei sicura,se la deve mandare la raccomandata e passano altri 10 gg per far decidere a lui.Non e' facile di certo ma nel frattempo ti prepari psicologicamente ad affrontare il tutto(peggio cmq di cio' che hai vissuto in questi anni non e').Ma sembra che in fondo la tua paura sia la solitudine e ti chiedo : in questi anni pensavi di stare in compagnia?Sola non sei,hai dei figli che ti amano e non e' poco ma tanto.Hai un lavoro e son convinta che sei solare perche nonostante tutto riesci a ridere anche qui e quindi avrai anche amici e parenti.L'unica cosa che non avrai sara' la soap opera di quel viziato di tuo marito che finalmente capira' che nella vita gli sbagli si pagano,che quando ti mettono la propria vita nelle mani tu devi ripagare almeno con rispetto nel caso in cui la parola "amore" ti sembra tanto  difficile da capire.Al posto tuo non lascerei neanche la casa ma metterei lui alla porta.Un passo alla volta e affronterai tutto.Ti abbraccio


:up: tutto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche finire in un freddo monolocale con la voglia comunque di stare con lui.
> infatti tu hai scelto di poter ritrovarti la sera con tuo marito anche a dargli dei baci se ne hai voglia, e quando vuoi puoi andartene in una casa in riva al mare a pensare.
> non hanno tutte la stessa fortuna, in questo senso.
> la soluzione migliore è quella che la farà sentire meglio , non quello che a noi pare più giusto


E infatti tutti stanno dicendo (in base al suo sentire) quel che farebbe bene a lei ma non ha il coraggio di fare perché immagina che sia un fallimento manifesto e pubblico, mentre un fallimento segreto crede che la faccia meno soffrire mentre è il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

E poi qualcuno la può immaginare come una quasi vecchietta senza risorse, ma è una bellissima donna in formissima, con un lavoro di responsabilità in cui dimostra competenza, intelligente, colta, interessata a tante cose e che cucina daddio e che lui si prenda i panini da Mc Donald's o mangi in mensa!


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: tutto


E' cosi...Sembra tutto surreale.Il primo tentativo di separazione lo feci il giorno dopo l'anniversario del nostro matrimonio("festeggiato" tra le lacrime perche' lui era sparito tutta la mattina e sapevo che era andato al paesello di lei.Disse che era andato a lavare la macchina li).Il passagio me lo diede proprio lui.Io in una "nuvola" in cui mi sembrava tutto incredibile,come in un sogno.Mi chiese dove andassi.Dal avvocato gli dissi,a chiedere la separazione...Vabbe ti aspetto,tanto non riuscirai ad entrare li,fra 5 min torni qui.Ci son riimasta 1 ora e mezzo e quando son uscita mi veniva da piangere ma ero alleggerita,libera.Quando arrivo la raccomandata a lui pareva gli avessero buttato una tegola in testa e comincio' a parlarne.E' li che ha smesso di essere presuntuoso e si mise in discussione...Non riusciva lo stesso a confessare ma l'ha fatto qualche mese dopo con degli sms.Non aveva il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia ed ammetere tutto cio' che aveva fatto.


----------



## Horny (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi qualcuno la può immaginare come una quasi vecchietta senza risorse, ma è una bellissima donna in formissima, con un lavoro di responsabilità in cui dimostra competenza, intelligente, colta, interessata a tante cose e che cucina daddio e che lui si prenda i panini da Mc Donald's o mangi in mensa!


sai cosa.....e' lei che dovrebbe vedersi come la descrivi tu!
ma lei non si percepisce così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E' cosi...Sembra tutto surreale.Il primo tentativo di separazione lo feci il giorno dopo l'anniversario del nostro matrimonio("festeggiato" tra le lacrime perche' lui era sparito tutta la mattina e sapevo che era andato al paesello di lei.Disse che era andato a lavare la macchina li).Il passagio me lo diede proprio lui.Io in una "nuvola" in cui mi sembrava tutto incredibile,come in un sogno.Mi chiese dove andassi.Dal avvocato gli dissi,a chiedere la separazione...Vabbe ti aspetto,tanto non riuscirai ad entrare li,fra 5 min torni qui.Ci son riimasta 1 ora e mezzo e quando son uscita *mi veniva da piangere ma ero alleggerita,libera*.Quando arrivo la raccomandata a lui pareva gli avessero buttato una tegola in testa e comincio' a parlarne.E' li che ha smesso di essere presuntuoso e si mise in discussione...Non riusciva lo stesso a confessare ma l'ha fatto qualche mese dopo con degli sms.Non aveva il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia ed ammetere tutto cio' che aveva fatto.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> sai cosa.....e' lei che dovrebbe vedersi come la descrivi tu!
> ma lei non si percepisce così.


E' ben per questo che l'ho scritto.
Anche leggendola ci si può immaginare una che potrebbe consolarsi facendo la calzetta ma non è così.


----------



## Horny (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben per questo che l'ho scritto.
> Anche leggendola ci si può immaginare una che potrebbe consolarsi facendo la calzetta ma non è così.


si ma, tipo, se io, horny, mi sento un cesso, non è cambio opinione perché 
brunetta mi dice che sono una strafiga. 
(Nonostante la venerazione per brunetta)
Dovrei alzare la mia autostima e abbassare le mie aspettative....
Mica semplice, se età mag di 3........


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si ma, tipo, se io, horny, mi sento un cesso, non è cambio opinione perché
> brunetta mi dice che sono una strafiga.
> (Nonostante la venerazione per brunetta)
> Dovrei alzare la mia autostima e abbassare le mie aspettative....
> Mica semplice, se età mag di 3........


Certo.
Però io ho letto anche inviti alla rassegnazione.
Chi lo fa non pensa solo che se Amarax ha sopportato 10 anni, tanto vale che continui così, ma, probabilmente, pensa anche che sia oggettivamente priva di risorse.
Invece risorse ne ha e questo può evitare quei commenti che la spingono verso la depressione.
Certamente gli anni non sono più verdi ma non sono neanche quelli della vecchiaia e prevedere di passarli accudendo chi l'ha fatta soffrire per un decennio non mi sembra una prospettiva buona per nessuno.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Però io ho letto anche inviti alla rassegnazione.
> Chi lo fa non pensa solo che se Amarax ha sopportato 10 anni, tanto vale che continui così, ma, probabilmente, pensa anche che sia oggettivamente priva di risorse.
> Invece risorse ne ha e questo può evitare quei commenti che la spingono verso la depressione.
> Certamente gli anni non sono più verdi ma non sono neanche quelli della vecchiaia e prevedere di passarli accudendo chi l'ha fatta soffrire per un decennio non mi sembra una prospettiva buona per nessuno.


Amarax deve scegliere per il suo bene.Se la parola "separazione" la spaventa puo' anche rimanere in quel matrimonio.Ma se rimane deve iniziare a mettere al centro se stessa e non il marito con i suoi tradimenti,un po' come dire "fai quel cavolo che ti pare e lo stesso ho deciso di fare io".Deve staccarsi emotivamente da lui pur rimanendo sua moglie.Usare lo stesso le sue risorse e ritagliarsi i suoi di momenti.Separazione o meno,le si vuole una dose di sano,sfacciato egoismo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Amarax deve scegliere per il suo bene.Se la parola "separazione" la spaventa puo' anche rimanere in quel matrimonio.Ma se rimane deve iniziare a *mettere al centro se stessa *e non il marito con i suoi tradimenti,un po' come dire "fai quel cavolo che ti pare e lo stesso ho deciso di fare io".Deve staccarsi emotivamente da lui pur rimanendo sua moglie.Usare lo stesso le sue risorse e ritagliarsi i suoi di momenti.Separazione o meno,le si vuole una dose di sano,sfacciato egoismo.


Non ce la fa.
Quella è la strada che l'ha portata a riporre di nuovo la stima di sé nelle mani di lui.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Amarax deve scegliere per il suo bene.Se la parola "separazione" la spaventa puo' anche rimanere in quel matrimonio.Ma se rimane deve iniziare a mettere al centro se stessa e non il marito con i suoi tradimenti,un po' come dire "fai quel cavolo che ti pare e lo stesso ho deciso di fare io".Deve staccarsi emotivamente da lui pur rimanendo sua moglie.Usare lo stesso le sue risorse e ritagliarsi i suoi di momenti.Separazione o meno,le si vuole una dose di sano,sfacciato egoismo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha fa.
> Quella è la strada che l'ha portata a riporre di nuovo la stima di sé nelle mani di lui.


Credo anch'io. Quella è una forza che ti deve venire da dentro. Nessuno può dartela, se non te stessa.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce* l'ha* fa.


:scared::scared::scared::mrgreen::bacissimo:


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha fa.
> Quella è la strada che l'ha portata a riporre di nuovo la stima di sé nelle mani di lui.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Credo anch'io. Quella è una forza che ti deve venire da dentro. Nessuno può dartela, se non te stessa.


Anch'io penso che non ce la fa anche perche' riuscire a staccarsi emotivamente dal uomo con cui si e' state per una vita e riuscire a convinverci lo stesso non e' facile....


----------



## Apollonia (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::mrgreen::bacissimo:


Ma dai!!!! Sono i correttori automatici che ti fanno fare figure allucinanti!


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma dai!!!! Sono i correttori automatici che ti fanno fare figure allucinanti!


scherzavo, infatti..l'ultima faccina pensavo chiarisse


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::mrgreen::bacissimo:


E mi quotano anche :unhappy::incazzato:
Almeno correggessero il quote!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Immagina anche una svalutazione sociale.
In questo la nostra approvazione la può aiutare.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina anche una svalutazione sociale.
> In questo la nostra approvazione la può aiutare.


Ecco...Io questa cavolo di svalutazione sociale non la capiro' mai.Ma perche',in base alla societa',una donna che sceglie di separarsi piuttosto che subire viene considerata una "fallita"?


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco...Io questa cavolo di svalutazione sociale non la capiro' mai.Ma perche',in base alla societa',una donna che sceglie di separarsi piuttosto che subire viene considerata una "fallita"?


ma da quando ?


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma da quando ?


Beh succede eh?Capita sentir battute tipo "non e' riuscita a tenersi il marito" oppure "non lo sapeva che nel matrimonio ci voleva pazienza?Ha tolto il padre ai suoi figli"...Succede si.Purtroppo.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Non so dove viva amarax, ma mi pare un po' arcaico, come pensiero...


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Beh succede eh?Capita sentir battute tipo "non e' riuscita a tenersi il marito" oppure "non lo sapeva che nel matrimonio ci voleva pazienza?Ha tolto il padre ai suoi figli"...Succede si.Purtroppo.


ma quella è ignoranza pura che non va considerata


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quella è ignoranza pura che non va considerata


Si e' ignoranza,sono considerazioni che si basano proprio su quella unita a una buona dose di superficialita'...ma fanno male lo stesso.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non so dove viva amarax, ma mi pare un po' arcaico, come pensiero...


Lo e'...cmq lasciamo amarax al di fuori di questo discorso perche' non mi riferivo a lei....era una considerazione in generale.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Si e' ignoranza,sono considerazioni che si basano proprio su quella unita a una buona dose di superficialita'...ma fanno male lo stesso.


comprendo , purtroppo a volte non sono neppure tanto inconsapevoli di questo.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comprendo , purtroppo a volte non sono neppure tanto inconsapevoli di questo.


Dici che chi fa queste considerazioni,vuole far del male consapevolmente?


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Dici che chi fa queste considerazioni,vuole far del male consapevolmente?


non lo escludo, non tutti ...ci mancherebbe


----------



## Horny (27 Novembre 2014)

Ma tu, amarax,
ti sei pentita di non aver lasciato tuo
marito 8 anni fa?


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche finire in un freddo monolocale con la voglia comunque di stare con lui.
> infatti tu hai scelto di poter ritrovarti la sera con tuo marito anche a dargli dei baci se ne hai voglia, e quando vuoi puoi andartene in una casa in riva al mare a pensare.
> non hanno tutte la stessa fortuna, in questo senso.
> la soluzione migliore è quella che la farà sentire meglio , non quello che a noi pare più giusto



Certo, ma lei vive gia' sola, camere separate e comunicazioni di servizio, io non ce la  farei  mai a vivere così! 

E' lei che dice di stare male.  E' lei che dice di voler andare addirittura in albergo.

IO BACIO mio marito e faccio sesso con lui spesso e volentieri, pur non amandolo piu' come prima, o forse piu' del tutto, pero' mi piace, sto bene, e vaffanculo il resto. E mi tengo l'amico.  

Se stessi male come sta male Amarax un calcio e via.  GIA' DATO troppo.  

Separarsi  non e' bello, per nessuno, ma se ti senti impotente, se stai male, se lui continua a passare da una amante all'altra che fai????

E' lei che non vuole sbattere fuori il marito, sarebbe la soluzione piu' logica,  GIUSTA e migliore. Sono otto anni che soffre.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Però io ho letto anche inviti alla rassegnazione.
> Chi lo fa non pensa solo che se Amarax ha sopportato 10 anni, tanto vale che continui così, ma, probabilmente, pensa anche che sia oggettivamente priva di risorse.
> Invece risorse ne ha e questo può evitare quei commenti che la spingono verso la depressione.:up::up::up:
> Certamente gli anni non sono più verdi ma non sono neanche quelli della vecchiaia e prevedere di passarli accudendo chi l'ha fatta soffrire per un decennio non mi sembra una prospettiva buona per nessuno.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio la borsa e ci vediamo in stazione o andiamo in auto?



Freccia rossa!  DAVVERO, subito dopo  le feste.


----------



## Amarax (28 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma tu, amarax,
> ti sei pentita di non aver lasciato tuo
> marito 8 anni fa?



Sì. Davvero molto pentita.
Ho buttato nel cesso altri 9 anni della mia vita. Lo ho detto proprio così a lui.
Che poi lui mi ha detto che io sono una santa donna e lui uno stronzo. Già...con le sante non si scopa.:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Horny (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sì. Davvero molto pentita.
> Ho buttato nel cesso altri 9 anni della mia vita. Lo ho detto proprio così a lui.
> Che poi lui mi ha detto che io sono una santa donna e lui uno stronzo. Già...con le sante non si scopa.:facepalm::facepalm:


ottimo.
pensa a quante occasioni hai perso in 9 anni.
non aspettare un minuti in più, perché ne perderesti altrettante.
ti abbraccio, cara amarax.
e ti capisco.


----------



## Amarax (28 Novembre 2014)

di nuovo ho perso tutto :facepalm:
riprovo...trovato bilocale arredato a 630 euro.
Il proprietario se trova qualcun altro che lo vuole mi avvisa. Io gli ho detto che mi interessa per l'anno nuovo.
Avviso i figli che ci separiamo x un po' per stabilire se voglio tornare o meno con lui.
Grazie a tutti per l'incoraggiamento


----------



## Amarax (28 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ha superato il limite di sopportazione,la famosa goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso....ma non sa come uscirne perche *si e' dimenticata di come si fa a difendere se stesse.*


sì



ivanl ha detto:


> Tebe, la gente cambia. Magari ora si è resa conto che non vuole più sopportare. Certo è che farebbe bene ad andarsene subito. *Purtroppo è un passo non facile da fare...*


sì


Minerva ha detto:


> mah, ciclicamente mi pongo il solito dubbio.
> noi ci riempiamo le righe con la supposta libertà...ma *per te temo che significhi solitudine e lontananza da tutto quello che fino ad oggi era famiglia.
> anche con un marito sgangherato che va e viene , con i figli , i bisogni e i desideri di tutti.
> sono passati tutti questi anni rimandando per un compleanno, una malattia, una laurea, un esame ...
> ...


Mi sento già più leggera  a pensare che posso affrontare qualche mese nel bilocale e provare come sto da sola. Se lui non mi volesse più?  è un rischio che corro con enorme piacere



Minerva ha detto:


> e ricorda che a noi e a gi altri in genere non devi dimostrare nulla...tu sei comunque stata una grande donna per la tua famiglia


 Grazie di cuore


disincantata ha detto:


> 25 novembre giornata contro la violenza sulle donne, anche subire tradimenti  per decenni e' violenza.


Grande!



Minerva ha detto:


> anche finire in un freddo monolocale con la voglia comunque di stare con lui.
> infatti tu hai scelto di poter ritrovarti la sera con tuo marito anche a dargli dei baci se ne hai voglia, e quando vuoi puoi andartene in una casa in riva al mare a pensare.
> non hanno tutte la stessa fortuna, in questo senso.
> *la soluzione migliore è quella che la farà sentire meglio , non quello che a noi pare più giusto*





Brunetta ha detto:


> E infatti tutti stanno dicendo (in base al suo sentire) quel che farebbe bene a lei ma non ha il coraggio di fare perché immagina che sia* un fallimento manifesto e pubblico,* mentre un fallimento segreto crede che la faccia meno soffrire mentre è il contrario.


*Bè ...diciamo che* *i fatti miei li sanno un po' tutti. Forse andarmene mi riscatterebbe ai miei occhi?*



Erato' ha detto:


> Amarax deve scegliere per il suo bene.Se la parola "separazione" la spaventa puo' anche rimanere in quel matrimonio.Ma *se rimane deve iniziare a mettere al centro se stessa e non il marito con i suoi tradimenti,un po' come dire "fai quel cavolo che ti pare e lo stesso ho deciso di fare io".Deve staccarsi emotivamente da lui pur rimanendo sua moglie.Usare lo stesso le sue risorse e ritagliarsi i suoi di momenti.Separazione o meno,le si vuole una dose di sano,sfacciato egoismo*.


Ci sto lavorando infatti sto andando di risotto knorr


ancora grazie e a presto


----------



## Horny (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> di nuovo ho perso tutto :facepalm:
> riprovo...trovato bilocale arredato a 630 euro.
> Il proprietario se trova qualcun altro che lo vuole mi avvisa. Io gli ho detto che mi interessa per l'anno nuovo.
> Avviso i figli che ci separiamo x un po' per stabilire se voglio tornare o meno con lui.
> Grazie a tutti per l'incoraggiamento


No anno nuovo.
magari l'occasione fondamentale
ti capita proprio questo dicembre nel nuovo appartamento......
i figli li avvisi da la.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> sì
> 
> 
> sì
> ...


quello che sceglierai per il tuo futuro e che ti farà stare bene sarà la cosa giusta.
c'è ancora tutta una vita davanti per te, in bocca al lupo amarax!


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sì. Davvero molto pentita.
> Ho buttato nel cesso altri 9 anni della mia vita. Lo ho detto proprio così a lui.
> Che poi lui mi ha detto che io sono una santa donna e lui uno stronzo. Già...con le sante non si scopa.:facepalm::facepalm:


Che a molti uomini piacciano troie e' palese.

Ci sono pure i proverbi. Quindi  da sempre.

Magari evitano di sposarle.


----------



## Palladiano (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> di nuovo ho perso tutto :facepalm:
> riprovo...trovato bilocale arredato a 630 euro.
> Il proprietario se trova qualcun altro che lo vuole mi avvisa. Io gli ho detto che mi interessa per l'anno nuovo.
> Avviso i figli che ci separiamo x un po' per stabilire se voglio tornare o meno con lui.
> Grazie a tutti per l'incoraggiamento


Grande


----------



## Palladiano (28 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> No anno nuovo.
> magari l'occasione fondamentale
> ti capita proprio questo dicembre nel nuovo appartamento......
> i figli li avvisi da la.


Quoto


----------



## Palladiano (28 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> sì
> 
> 
> sì
> ...


E a me non mi quoti  proprio eh


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2014)

SE LUI NON TI VOLESSE PIU'?!!
Sei tu che non lo vuoi più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (28 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE LUI NON TI VOLESSE PIU'?!!
> Sei tu che non lo vuoi più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Giusto!


----------



## Amarax (29 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E a me non mi quoti  proprio eh


Fatto!
Grazie di cuore
:amici:


----------



## Amarax (29 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che sceglierai per il tuo futuro e che ti farà stare bene sarà la cosa giusta.
> c'è ancora tutta una vita davanti per te, in bocca al lupo amarax!


Mi fai respirare meglio...:amici:


----------



## Amarax (29 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE LUI NON TI VOLESSE PIU'?!!
> Sei tu che non lo vuoi più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sapessi com'è strano vivere con lui non fregandomene niente, ma davvero NIENTE di quello che fa, che vive  e che dice.
Ultimo esempio? Ieri mi ha detto che è arrivata una nuova collega ...l'ho anche preso in giro dicendogli che si desse da fare subito, prima che l'avvisino della sua fama e quindi impiegare più tempo per raggiungere la "meta":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sapessi com'è strano vivere con lui non fregandomene niente, ma davvero NIENTE di quello che fa, che vive  e che dice.
> Ultimo esempio? Ieri mi ha detto che è arrivata una nuova collega ...l'ho anche preso in giro dicendogli che si desse da fare subito, prima che l'avvisino della sua fama e quindi impiegare più tempo per raggiungere la "meta":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :up:


Era ora!!
Ti è davvero caduto dal cuore?
Sai quando succederà davvero? Quando lo vedrai per quello che è "poveretto un po' patetico".


----------



## Palladiano (4 Dicembre 2014)

ma amarax è in ferie?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma amarax è in ferie?


Lo spero tanto per lei..
che sia in un bel posto, lontano da tutti e da tutto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma amarax è in ferie?



Non credo. Aveva pochi giorni.


----------



## Amarax (20 Dicembre 2014)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]1 dicembre 2014[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Forse non hai capito bene. Io non sono più tua moglie, la donna che puoi tradire e trattare male solo perché non trovi una SIM . Io sono , per ora, una convivente che ancora non è convinta se vuole continuare a far finta di vivere  affianco ad un uomo che non l'ha mai amata e che le ha fatto vivere il fallimento assoluto di donna . Il dolore , la frustrazione , la rabbia sono dentro di me . E penso con sollievo  che questo potrebbe essere l'ultimo Natale , l'ultimo Capodanno con te . E spero che per la befana io possa andare via avendo spiegato ai nostri figli che il MIO matrimonio è finito . Il tuo lo sai tu da quando lo hai sepolto sotto una montagna di bugie. Buona vita a te e alle zoccole che ti hanno accompagnato nel tuo percorso di ...lasciamo perdere !![/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]19/12[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]La rabbia di cui parlo sopra è sfumata...più passa il tempo più capisco che non hai niente dell'uomo che amavo . Così sollecito inutilmente risposte che non puoi darmi. L'indifferenza che uccide...ha ragione lei...l'altra. Mi darebbe sollievo sapere che te ne vuoi andare con lei ... Mi risolveresti il problema. Via tu , io libera dal peso di un rapporto esausto e finto.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Nemmeno lontanamente immagini che potresti dirmi che mi ami. Invece mi hai detto che mi "amavi" a modo tuo. Sì tantotanto... Anche prima non mi amavi...anche prima. Ed ora che faccio di me e della mia vita?[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Di fatto non ho nessuna voglia di cercare casa con te. Ho voglia solo di andarmene. Sì. Vado via . Sola . Almeno ora so di esserlo. Prima lo ero e non lo sapevo.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Delusione.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Astio? Non sai cos'è l'astio. Rabbia? Sì. Ma per me . Per me che non ho capito un cazzo di te . Di come eri.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Forse a te fa rabbia pensare che se si sa che ti lascio i tuoi nemici ne godano...fa rabbia far sapere che hai perso anche con me in questo momento.  Ma di fatto contro  di loro vincerai. Questione di tempo ma vincerai. Ma io non posso restare con un uomo che ancora mente in un modo ignobile e vergognoso . Per rispetto  di me e della mia intelligenza dovresti dire la verità. Ma non ne sei capace. Ed io non ce la faccio. Quindi ...il 7 mi faccio una valigia e me ne vado. Provo a volare senza di te...sola per la prima volta nella mia vita. A te auguro di trovare la donna giusta . [/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]20/12/2014[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Mi hai condannata ad una vita senza amore. Mi hai regalato l'illusione della vita che volevo per me. Capirlo mi ha uccisa.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Non hai un solo gesto di affetto...taci perché non sai che dirmi. Dici che rimurgino. Sì lo faccio. Mi arrovello per le tue bugie. Come quella di dire che avevi cambiato il nome di lei perché io "scavo". Alla mia obiezione "perché hai cambiato il nome solo a lei? Non hai altri nomi di donna nei contatti? Perché le altre ci sono? " . Non potevi dire altro se non che io rimurgino. Ma non serve nemmeno scrivere qui lettere che non ti invierò mai. Si scrive a chi aspetta tue notizie non a chi di te non se ne fotte un cazzo. A chi aspetta te per abbracciarti. A chi aspetta te per baciarti. A chi manchi. [/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]A te manca solo la tua serenità. La serenità di sapere che c'è chi organizza la casa. C'è Anna per ora. Dopo di lei te la scegli tu una cameriera o una tutto fare a gusto tuo. [/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Passerà Natale. Passeranno queste due settimane. L'anno nuovo vita nuova mi aspetta.[/COLOR]


----------



## Amarax (20 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma amarax è in ferie?



Sono qui. Pochi giorni fuori. Al ritorno sono ripiombata nel mio inferno. Sai? Non ne posso più.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Sono qui. Pochi giorni fuori. Al ritorno sono ripiombata nel mio inferno. Sai? Non ne posso più.


Amarax lo sai bene cosa fare
Rassegnarti all'infelicità aspettando che i muri della tua vita ti si stringano addosso, una gabbia da cui non avrai più scampo
Oppure prendere la via difficile della rinascita. Che è ricominciare da te stessa per te stessa.
È un gesto coraggioso di amore per te


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax...

Ciao marito,
Ti ringrazio per avermi distrutto ogni sogno, ogni autostima sotto una montagna di bugie, troie e cazzate.
Ti ringrazio e sono seria. 
Per la prima volta posso volare, perché mi hai fatto capire cosa non voglio e non vorrò nmai più per me.
Come donna,madre e compagna.
Ciao stronzo.
(Fatti le analisi ogni tanto, sai com' è)



Questo lo avrebbe capito.
Quello che hai scritto è un grido disperato che non sortirà nessun effetto se lui è come lo descrivi.
È uno stitico emotivo che forse non leggerà nemmeno tutto e, anche lo facesse, capirebbe un decimo. E il decimo meno importante.

Questo ovviamente per me.


Mi spiace davvero.
Stai di merda e lui non fa niente.

Amarax. A 50. 60. 70 anni...credo che uno dei diritti assoluti che abbiamo è quello di fare di tutto per toglierci le croste che ci si sono appiccicate addosso nel corso della vita.
E se ti spaventa la solitudine. Esci.
Il mondo è fuori.
Accoglilo.
L età è solo una scusa.


Amarax...di dove sei?non mi ricordo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax lo sai bene cosa fare
> Rassegnarti all'infelicità aspettando che i muri della tua vita ti si stringano addosso, una gabbia da cui non avrai più scampo
> Oppure prendere la via difficile della rinascita. Che è ricominciare da te stessa per te stessa.
> È un gesto coraggioso di amore per te


Non posso darti un verde, te lo mando virtuale.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Amarax...
> 
> Ciao marito,
> Ti ringrazio per avermi distrutto ogni sogno, ogni autostima sotto una montagna di bugie, troie e cazzate.
> ...


Bel post Febe


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bel post Febe





Tu marchi malissimo, te lo dico.

Poi non dirmi che non ti avevo avvertito.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu marchi malissimo, te lo dico.
> 
> Poi non dirmi che non ti avevo avvertito.


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2014)

ciao amarax
un abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

*Amarax*

spero che tu non gliel'abbia data sul serio questa lettera.
E' troppo intensa, troppo intinta di dolore.
In una parola, è sciupata perché non se la merita.

Tebe ha fatto centro ancora!!


----------



## Amarax (21 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Amarax...
> 
> Ciao marito,
> Ti ringrazio per avermi distrutto ogni sogno, ogni autostima sotto una montagna di bugie, troie e cazzate.
> ...



Quello che ho trascritto è un insieme di messaggi scritti nelle note del mio telefono per questo compaiono dei caratteri che qui non si leggono. L'idea era di mandargliela ma , come dici tu , è inutile . Da anaffettivo, almeno nei miei confronti , non capirebbe.
Io vivo in provincia di Napoli dove , invece, lavoro. E' li che me ne andrò.
Grazie Tebe.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax lo sai bene cosa fare
> Rassegnarti all'infelicità aspettando che i muri della tua vita ti si stringano addosso, una gabbia da cui non avrai più scampo
> Oppure prendere la via difficile della rinascita. Che è ricominciare da te stessa per te stessa.
> È un gesto coraggioso di amore per te



Ricomincio da me senza dubbio.
Dormirò sul divano così i figli non avranno dubbi che la cosa è proprio seria. Uno dei due sa anche che me ne vado per un po' e farà chiarezza all'altro. Lui? non vedrà nemmeno la valigia. Una collega mi prenderà la mattina fuori casa ...me e la mia valigia . Mi regalo una fuga. Poi sarà quel che sarà.
Grazie.


----------



## Amarax (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> spero che tu non gliel'abbia data sul serio questa lettera.
> E' troppo intensa, troppo intinta di dolore.
> In una parola, *è sciupata perché non se la merita.
> *
> *Tebe ha fatto centro ancora*!!



Già. E' mia.

Sì. Per quel poco che la conosco è davvero in gamba.

Grazie ad entrambe


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Ricomincio da me senza dubbio.
> Dormirò sul divano così i figli non avranno dubbi che la cosa è proprio seria. Uno dei due sa anche che me ne vado per un po' e farà chiarezza all'altro. Lui? non vedrà nemmeno la valigia. Una collega mi prenderà la mattina fuori casa ...me e la mia valigia . Mi regalo una fuga. Poi sarà quel che sarà.
> Grazie.


Bravissima!!! Mi dai proprio una bella notizia. 
Sarà quel che sarà ma sarà meglio di come è adesso.
Ti espanderai amarax! esprimerai tutto quello che finora era schiacciato da dolore e rassegnazione. 
Credo che resterai sorpresa


----------



## Masscorpione (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax lo sai bene cosa fare
> Rassegnarti all'infelicità aspettando che i muri della tua vita ti si stringano addosso, una gabbia da cui non avrai più scampo
> Oppure prendere la via difficile della rinascita. Che è ricominciare da te stessa per te stessa.
> È un gesto coraggioso di amore per te


Bel testo, Palladiano. Quoto anch'io anche se non ti conosco Amarax.
Massi.


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

amarax!
ti abbraccio e sono con te,
qualsiasi decisione
(anche se non nascondo che mi hai dato una bellissima
notizia....sai, io odio Natale).


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amarax lo sai bene cosa fare
> Rassegnarti all'infelicità aspettando che i muri della tua vita ti si stringano addosso, una gabbia da cui non avrai più scampo
> Oppure prendere la via difficile della rinascita. Che è ricominciare da te stessa per te stessa.
> È un gesto coraggioso di amore per te


quoto ! forza Amarax un abbraccio


----------

